# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Mundial 2010

## Ritxi

¿Os atreveís a pronosticar cuales serán las selecciones que pasarán a cuartos?

Yo me decanto por:

A- 
Francia
Sudáfrica

B-
Argentina
Nigeria

C-
Inglaterra
EEUU

D-
Alemania
Serbia

E-
Holanda
Camerún

F-
Italia
Paraguay

G-
Brasil
Portugal

H-
España
Chile

----------


## tofu

Tú lo que quieres es que te ayudemos a ganar la porra del bar que hay al lado de tú casa... :302: 
Si algun mentalista se anima y quiere participar. :Wink1: 

Ahí va mi apuesta, es muy parecida a la tuya Ritxi.

Grupo A:
Uruguay
México

Grupo B:
Argentina 
Grecia

Grupo C:
Inglaterra 
EEUU

Grupo D:
Alemania 
Serbia

Grupo E:
Holanda 
Camerún

Grupo F:
Italia 
Paraguay

Grupo G:
Portugal
Brasil

Grupo H:
España
Chile

----------


## M.David

A ver que tal:

Grupo A:
Francia
Sudáfrica

Grupo B:
Argentina
Grecia

Grupo C:
Inglaterra
EE.UU

Grupo D:
Alemania
Serbia

Grupo E:
Holanda
Camerún (aunque ojo a Dinamarca)

Grupo F:
Italia
Paraguay

Grupo G:
Brasil
Portugal

Grupo H:
España
Suiza

Hasta que avance un poco el mundial todos los pronósticos serán parecidos, ¿No?

¿Se saben ya los cruces después de la fase de grupos?

----------


## dänich

> ¿Os atreveís a pronosticar cuales serán las selecciones que pasarán a cuartos?


 será a octavos*, ¿no?

Yo, mientras pueda ver buen fútbol, me da igual quién pase  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Si, a octavos!! 
Me he adelantado, ya iremos paso a paso, más tarde

----------


## Pulgas

Será a octavos ¿no?
Juas, juas, juas.

Pdta.: Pues yo, fiel a mis costumbre, no pienso ver ningún partido.

----------


## M.David

¡Juas, juas!
Otra vez Ritxi... :Wink1: 
¿Ninguno, ninguno? No me lo creo :302: 

P.D. Cómo España no llegue a la final que bien va a quedar la prensa "del país ganador".

----------


## t.barrie

Me gusta el futbol, y he de reconocer que disfruté de la pasada eurocopa. Pero ahora en el mundial casi que preferiría que se volviesen para casa en el primer partido.

La federación española(es decir,el Estado) dará 600.000 euros de prima a cada jugador, si ganan el mundial. 

Claro está que como estamos en una situación económica tan favorable supongo que nos podremos permitir ser uno de los paises con la prima más alta. Y claro como los jugadores pobrecitos, no cobran casi de los clubes y de publicidad...

----------


## Ritxi

> La federación española(es decir,el Estado) dará 600.000 euros de prima a cada jugador, si ganan el mundial.


Tomás, eso no es cierto del todo, el dinero lo ponen los patrocinadores y la prima de la FIFA por ganar es muy superior a la de la FEF.
Dicho eso, creo que con la que esta cayendo ahora podrían donar ese dinero a cualquier ONG o algo así (eso si, primero hay que ganar  :Cool1:  habrá qie recordarles la fabula de la lechera)




> Pero ahora en el mundial casi que preferiría que se volviesen para casa en el primer partido.


¡¡¡NO, Recuerda que tengo una tienda de deportes!!! tengo que vender muchas camisetas  :001 302: 


Y venga esas porras!!

----------


## M.David

Jejejejeje 
Este Ritxi está hecho un patriota :Wink1: 
¿Por qué os planteais volver tan pronto? En la tele dicen que no hay duda de que vayamos a ganar... :07:

----------


## t.barrie

> Tomás, eso no es cierto del todo, el dinero lo ponen los patrocinadores y la prima de la FIFA por ganar es muy superior a la de la FEF.
> Dicho eso, creo que con la que esta cayendo ahora podrían donar ese dinero a cualquier ONG o algo así (eso si, primero hay que ganar  habrá qie recordarles la fabula de la lechera)
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡NO, Recuerda que tengo una tienda de deportes!!! tengo que vender muchas camisetas 
> 
> 
> Y venga esas porras!!


 


Cierto, igual falta a la verdad (en parte), eso de : "la federación(el estado) ". 
Pero es que tiene cojones la cosa, con la situación en que estamos, y que se vayan prometiendo primas como esas a gente que tiene tanto dinero. 

No creo que tengan la iniciativa de renunciar a las primas o donarlas, pero estaría bien

----------


## M.David

Si las primas las dan los patrocinadores (que no lo se), a los jugadores no se les puede exigir nada, ahora no es lógico que empresas automovilísticas den este tipo de primas y luago anden peleando para que el gobierno aumente el plan 2000E dichoso.

Por otra parte, el mercado de jugadores es exactamente igual que cualquier otro, se rige por oferta-demanda, por lo tanto si un club paga X millones por un jugador es porque los vale y porque si no pone esa cantidad de dinero en la mesa se lo lleva otro.

Finalmente, hay que diferenciar entre lo que cobran los jugadores y lo que se paga a el club alque pertenecen por comprarlos (no va por los que escribís aquí, pero no sería la primera vez que oigo que Cristiano gana 94 millones al año).

----------


## M.David

Vaya zancadilla nos han puesto los suizos estos a los que les íbamos a meter 24 goles...

----------


## tofu

Me permitis que cambie el grupo h... :001 302: 

Vaya tela, la primera en la frente. :Eek1:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

mejor la primera en la frente, que la cuarta en la frente. En estos torneos, perder el primer partido, o un partido de grupo no es problema. Al revés, si vas subido te viene bien una buena leche a tiempo para bajarte los humos. Es más, yo siempre en los primeros partidos hemos hecho un mojoncillo de partido, y hemos ganado de uno, perdido o así. Y después los resultados no han sido casi nunca del todo malos... Así que, hay esperanza :D

----------


## SCP00010

Perdonenme la expresión:
Jugamos como nunca y perdimos como siempre (vaya tela).
A ver al siguiente, si tienen más suerte. Ánimo.

----------


## morpheo88v

esta vez creo que ni llegamos a 8º,vaya leñazo en la frente.

----------


## b12jose

Es increíble lo que pasa con la selección, ayer eramos favoritos e íbamos a ganar el mundial y hoy no llegaremos a octavos ...

Mejor un tropezón ahora que en la segunda fase, este equipo puede pasar este grupo, recordad que el anterior mundial fuimos primeros de grupo y nos pilló Francia por banda ... así que nunca se sabe que puede pasar al final de la liguilla.

Yo sigo confiando en esta selección, seguro que la cosa termina bien  :Wink1:

----------


## M.David

Es posible que sea mejor pasar segundo que primero...

----------


## magikko

Deberían darle 600 000 euros pero a los aficionados, con la condición de dejar las vuvuzelas en casa..

----------


## luis_bcn

pues yo cuanto mas temprano acabe esto mejor ( lo siento ritxi ,etc...) al final se lesionaran los juegadores del barça y eos no lo consiento !! osea que brasil y a la calle,xDDDD

----------


## SERX

Pienso que cuanto antes se acabe el mundial, y los jugadores del barça vuelvan a casa mejor... que este año hay que ganarlo todo...

----------


## mayico

Pues mi pronóstico es que españa no pasa de los grupos, quedará tercero de su grupo y listo.
Emmm fue una visión del partido de ayer.
Ya confirmaré mi visión más adelante jejeje.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues como siga así no pasará ni un equipo africano a octavos!!

----------


## Miroku

Por Dios!! como algunos pueden decir que es mas importante una simple liga antes que el mundial...-.-

----------


## Coloclom

> Por Dios!! como algunos pueden decir que es mas importante una simple liga antes que el mundial...-.-


Pues porque como aficionados al fútbol, les gusta seguir a un equipo que juegue regularmente, y además lo haga a su gusto. Por eso la mayoría de españoles son del Barcelona o el Real Madrid.
La selección española no juega regularmente (un mundial cada 4 años, un europeo cada 4 años y partidos clasificatorios y amistosos cada cierto tiempo); y además, no es que haga un gran fútbol precisamente,...

Basándonos en esto entonces, para mi siempre ha sido más fácil preferir ver (como gustoso del buen fútbol) a combinados como el brasileño, el holandés, el francés, durante los últimos 15 años.

El tiki taka no es jugar bien, es la prensa que da la prensa, y que a los españoles les hace creer que es superfútbol. Pero se ha visto en el último partido, mucho tiki-taka, fútbol indirecto y ninguna conexión con los delanteros. Resultado: 0 goles.

La selección Española ha perdido la distinción de su fútbol. Lo más parecido que tenemos ahora a un clásico extremo es Joaquín, que no es gran estrella precisamente; el único delantero centro rematador es Llorente,... Es por esta razón y no por otras, que la seleccción española se ve obligada a mantener la posesión del balón pivotada en sus centrocampístas, tocar, tocar, pero pocas veces llega.

A este equipo le falta una estrella, todos los equipos que alguna vez han ganado algo tenían un jugador estrella, un jefe de equipo. Es cierto que se ganó el pasado europeo, ¿excepción que confirma la regla). Espero que nadie me diga que teníamos la mejor selección; quien diga eso es que solo vio jugar a la selección española.

Otra cosa por la que a algunos no les gusta el futbol a nivel selección es porque si tienes a tu propio ídolo jugando en la selección de Corea del sur raramente le verás ganando un FWP (máximo premio individual al que puede aspirar un fútbolista).

Cuando juegas en fútbol base ocurre lo mismo, te llama la selección asturiana y lo das todo, pero luego te enfrentas a Madrid o Cataluña con casi 5 millones de habitantes para formar; mientras en Asturias hay 900.000. Se pone difícil...

----------


## M.David

Realmente ningún equipo está jugando como suele, Inglaterra ayer dió auténtica lástima, Francia está practicamente eliminada, Brasil contra Corea no hizo nada, Argentina ataca la mitad de lo que podría (esto es sólo un opinión)...

Fútbol bonito y efectivo no tienen porqué ir reñidos, el Barça ha demostrado que se pueden meter goles jugando bien.(Ahora, cuando duerme la bola y el equipo contrario tiene miedo de presionar...)

A mí la fase de grupos me está pareciendo un auténtico coñazo, esero que en octavos esto mejore un poco.

----------


## Ritxi

> A mí la fase de grupos me está pareciendo un auténtico coñazo, esero que en octavos esto mejore un poco.


 
El Lunes ya empieza lo bueno!!! Espero que ahora que ya es a cara o cruz, los equipos ataquen más, porque se está viendo un futbol muy defensivo

----------


## M.David

> El Lunes ya empieza lo bueno!!! Espero que ahora que ya es a cara o cruz, los equipos ataquen más, porque se está viendo un futbol muy defensivo


Creo que te has confundido. ¿No querrías decir aburrido? :302:

----------


## Ritxi

Era un eufemismo  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Visto lo visto, Gana Ghana...  :302:

----------


## Deivy

Bueno Retomando el Tema de quienes clasificaran diré lo siguiente: xD 
Haré algo muy ilógico pero diré quienes irán a las finales en Johannesburgo y para mí serian Argentina y Alemania o Argentina y Portugal.
 Ya Veremos xD! que locura la mía!

----------


## Miroku

Cococlon, creo que en algo que dices, estas muy equivocado...

cuando dices que a españa le falta una estrella...
Porque desde mi puno de vista es todo lo contrario, a españa le sobran estrellas, le falan jugadores humildes, nuevos, que quieran defender a su pais...

Encambio todas esas estrellas del barca y del real que estan en la seleccion española ya lo han ganado casi todo, enonces ya no tienen un estimulo para ganar...


Por otra parte vean como juegan Chile, Paraguay y Uruguay y tendran juego bonito y efectivo :D

----------


## Coloclom

Salvo Casillas (y no es el portero más en forma de España), creo los españoles laureados individualmente no están convocados (Morientes, que fue declarado mejor DC de Europa, Guti como MD Europa y Raúl con un cesto de títulos individuales). No quiero decir que estos debieran estar, sino que los que hay, no son líderes. Ni Cesc, ni Xabi, ni Torres,... han sido nunca los verdaderos líderes de su equipo. El que más se ajusta tal vez, Villa en el Valencia, pero salvo a optar todos los años al pichichi, nada más.

Los futbolistas españoles no son estrellas, es la prensa la que nos hace creer que lo son.

----------


## Moss

Repetido....

----------


## Moss

> Los futbolistas españoles no son estrellas, es la prensa la que nos hace creer que lo son.


 :Cool:  Que gran  verdad. 

Ven por mi curro y díselo a toda la panda de paletos que me rodean  macho, no hay quien los haga entrar en razón.

Un abrazo Marcos.

----------


## M.David

Es muy posible que LLorente no juegue en todo el mundial, pero en el Athletic es lider. Se juega para él.

----------


## Coloclom

> Es muy posible que LLorente no juegue en todo el mundial, pero en el Athletic es lider. Se juega para él.


Por falta de carisma, veteranía, prensa, partidos, o un millón de factores influyentes, Llorente no es jugador que pueda tomar las riendas.

Si le veo como un futbolista que en lineas generales representa el que debería de ser el perfil del delantero centro español.
Creo que este era el jugador que el campo pedía en el último partido; un referente al que buscar cuando los goles no llegan; pero como comentaba en otro post, para darle cabida a este jugador es preciso cambiar el sistema de juego (obviamente), ponerle los extremos adecuados y jugar por alto y con balones largos y pases diagonales. Esto ya dijo haberlo contemplado Del Bosque, pero parece que se le presiona demasiado con el tiki-taka...

----------


## M.David

El problema es que si juegan así mañana, la portada de el Marca del martes puede ser Del Bosque crucificado...

Yo me habría ahorrado el cambio de Torres y habría puesto a LLorente a rematar centros de Navas los últimos 20 minutos.

Siento ser tan escueto, pero escribo desde el móvil.

----------


## Coloclom

Van 45 minutos del partido entre España y Honduras y el echo que más me ha impactado ha sido esa extraña agresión de David Villa y su negación a dar la mano (por 2 veces) de camino al vestuario al finalizar el primer tiempo.

Me pregunto si no debería formar parte del contrato de estos superhombres que tanto ganan en imagen publicitaria, marketing y demás ingresos, el dar una imagen apropiada y educativa a los niños que los convierten en ídolos y tanto intentan imitarlos,...

Alguien piensa como yo? O el fútbol ya es solo cuestión de política y economía¿?

----------


## M.David

Al final del partido se ha cambiado la camiseta con él(creo que era el mismo).
Yo creo que en el momento no ha sido especialmente extraño, el jugador contrario le ha pisado a propósito. Aún así creo que los jugadores de élite deberían guardarse de esas cosas.

Lo más triste es verlos haciendo eso mismo cuando en la camiseta llevan escrito "respect"(Champions).

Lo que si creo que es para matarlos es cuando se quitan la camiseta como celebración de un gol... A el club le cuesta dinero y condicionan el resto del partido para nada. Tendrían que poner la roja directa en esos casos.

----------


## Miroku

oleeeeeee ole ole oleeee....... CHILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CHILEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Lideres de grupo!! ahora vamos por los humildes españoles :D

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por otra parte no se pongan exagerados con las reaciones de los jugadores... 

Acuerdense que los jugadores son humanos, tienen reacciones, tolerancia, y en una copa del mundo lo que mas tienen es ADRENALINA.

Eso, saludos y les vamos a ganar españoles :D (ups... este foro es de españa...)

----------


## M.David

Aún a riesgo de parecer cualquier periodista deportivola semana pasada apuesto a que España pasa líder de grupo.

----------


## Coloclom

> Por otra parte no se pongan exagerados con las reaciones de los jugadores... 
> 
> Acuerdense que los jugadores son humanos, tienen reacciones, tolerancia, y en una copa del mundo lo que mas tienen es ADRENALINA...


Tengo un primo que la semana pasada se coronó subcampeón de España en Kick boxing, y digo yo que algo más de adrenalina tendrán estos deportistas a quienes literalmente les rompen la cara a golpes que un fútbolista; pues así todo, siempre después de cada asalto saludan a su rival, y se abrazan después de cada combate; y así lo he visto siempre durante los 6 años de su trayectoria en los que no me he perdido un sólo combate. No veo justificación a las malas acciones de los futbolistas profesionales...

(Hay presos que afirman que las cárceles debieran ser de papel).






> Eso, saludos y les vamos a ganar españoles :D (ups... este foro es de españa...)


De españa no significa que acompañe a la seleción española

----------


## b12jose

> Tengo un primo que la semana pasada se coronó subcampeón de España en Kick boxing, y digo yo que algo más de adrenalina tendrán estos deportistas a quienes literalmente les rompen la cara a golpes que un fútbolista; pues así todo, siempre después de cada asalto saludan a su rival, y se abrazan después de cada combate; y así lo he visto siempre durante los 6 años de su trayectoria en los que no me he perdido un sólo combate. No veo justificación a las malas acciones de los futbolistas profesionales...
> 
> (Hay presos que afirman que las cárceles debieran ser de papel).



Si tienes razón, yo he practicado fútbol americano, donde también te llevas algún que otro golpe  :Wink1:  La diferencia es que en esos deportes al estar tan sumamente permitido el contacto físico toda la adrenalina la sueltas durante el partido (en mi caso) o durante el combate. Obviamente cuando terminas a) estas demasiado "molio" pa querer seguir dando golpes y b) no deja de ser un deporte y al terminar todos tan amigos, si en algún momento estas un poco más encendido en la siguiente jugada entras más fuerte y ya está es parte del juego, el contacto, la adrenalina y la fuerza es parte del juego ... en el fútbol no, cuando tienes esa misma adrenalina y la sueltas ... lo más normal es que acabes en la calle ...




> De españa no significa que acompañe a la seleción española


Lamentablemente eso pasa mucho ... 


Saludos

----------


## luis_bcn

> Lamentablemente eso pasa mucho ... 
> 
> 
> Saludos


lamentablemente?cada uno piensa de forma distinta ,xDDD
un saludo

----------


## b12jose

> Lamentablemente eso pasa mucho ... 
> 
> 
> Saludos





> lamentablemente?cada uno piensa de forma distinta ,xDDD
> un saludo


Me gusta que la gente piense de forma distinta, en serio. 

tal vez no lo he expresado muy bien  :Wink1:  y si alguien se siente ofendido pido sinceramente perdón, en ningún momento era mi intención

Hace poco he estado en Brasil, la cual no esta haciendo un mundial brillante y digamos menos de la clasificación, sin embargo allí todos apoyan a la seleçao no se a lo mejor es otra forma de verlo, como bien dices, formas de pensar distintas  :Wink1:  

Gracias por la aclaración  :Wink1:

----------


## luis_bcn

> Iniciado por b12jose
> 
> 
> lamentablemente?cada uno piensa de forma distinta ,xDDD
> un saludo
> 
> 
> Me gusta que la gente piense de forma distinta, en serio. 
> 
> ...


no creo que hayas ofendido a nadie ,al menos a mi no , lo que tenemos formas distintas de pensar,xDDDDD

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues a riesgo de que me echen del foro (¡toma ya!) yo si voy a mezclar la política con el fútbol.

Y si lo hago ocurre que:

Si gana Ghana, Ghana gana.Si no gana Ghana, entonces phierde... :302:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A España le está pasando como a los magos floritureros a tope... mucha floritura, y poca magia. (toma paralelismo)

----------


## mayico

Pues el partido de ayer... flojo la verdad, lo del penalti para partirle la pierna, una cosa es que el portero la pare pero, tirarlo fuera...

despues de fallar ese penalti, el partido se relajó muuuuuucho, de hecho dejé de ver los últimos cinco minutos ya que me cansó el tocar el balón sin saber que hacer, empezaron a mover el balón, y la actitud no era ni la de perder tiempo, sino la de estar cansados, ya no podían más, el oxígeno se les terminó y bueno se notó mucho el bajón en el partido haciendo que el final fuese aburrido.

Si el otro equipo llega a tener un delantero decente, al final del partido otro gallo cantaría.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues empiezo bien, del grupo A no he acertado ni uno  :302: 




> ¿Os atreveís a pronosticar cuales serán las selecciones que pasarán a cuartos?
> 
> Yo me decanto por:
> 
> A- 
> Francia
> Sudáfrica

----------


## MagNity

bueno todo mago sabe salir de un for****!!!

tu di:
"bien, dije Francia y Sud Africa y como veis, son las dos seleccionadas para volver a casa tal y como predije",...xD

te has decantado para los que van a caer,... ahora dime un número entre el 1 y el 4,... o señalame una de estas 4 cartas,...xD

----------


## mastifal

URUGUAY A OCTAVOS DE FINAL!!!!!!! PRIMERO EN EL GRUPO A!!!!  :Smile1:  El uruguayo contento  :Smile1:

----------


## Miroku

Felicidades!

Vamos sudamericanos, nosotros que hicimos el primer mundial de futbol tenemos que reinar en este mundial!!

ojo, mi pronostico es que Chile sale campeon, Argentina bicecampeon, España tercer lugar, Uruguay cuarto, Alemania quinta, Paraguay sexta, Brasil septima y por ultimo Inglaterra.

----------


## -EzE-

Palermooo (8)


Vamos argentina !

----------


## Ritxi

MASTIFAL Y EZE ¿cual es vuestro pronóstico?

----------


## luis_bcn

y yo que ritxi :Confused: :(
en la porra he puesto :
 1: ARGENTINA
2:HOLANDA
3:INGLATERRA

la porra es del ateneu,no hay mucho dinero,pero algo es algo!!!

p.D: quiero que gane argentina el mundial ,para dejar de escuchar comentarios como ,es que a messi para ser el mejor jugador del mundo le falta un mundial!!! pues toma ya lo tiene ( ojala ,xD )

----------


## eidanyoson

Siento discrepar:

1 - Eslovenia

2 - EEUU 

3 - Ghana

 :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## mayico

Pues con respecto a lo de Messi... no me parece el mejor jugador del mundo, hay miles y para mi Zidane le dá/ba, mil vueltas en clase y calidad.
No todos los mejores tienen que jugar en esa posición, no nos confundamos.
Por no decir, que no es el pulmón de Argentina aunque para el público lo pueda parecer, de hecho poco está haciendo para lo que se habla de él.

Aún así creo que argentina no tiene mal conjunto.

----------


## Ritxi

Mayico, estas confundiendo Mejor jugador del mundo con mejor jugador de la Historia

----------


## Coloclom

Estoy con Mayico, yo también le veo muy falto de técnica individual, clase o calidad para que encaje en ese pedestal que muchos quieren ponerle.

Por el Barcelona han pasado muchos grandes jugadores como Johan Cruiff, Romario, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho,...
A Messi le veo a años luz de los mencionados en calidad técnica.

Y reconozco que Messi es un monstruo; pero creo que para decir de alguien que es el mejor ha de tener esas cualidades; ser el mejor en otras facetas no demuestra nada en cuanto a expresión fútbolística.


En el Barcelona, Zlatan tiene más clase, en Argentina, la bruja.
Lo que yo sí reconozco, es que hay pocos jugadores que aporten tanto a sus clubes como lo está haciendo este chico.

----------


## Ritxi

> ¿Os atreveís a pronosticar cuales serán las selecciones que pasarán a cuartos?
> 
> Yo me decanto por:
> 
> A- 
> Francia  Uruguay
> Sudáfrica  México
> 
> B-
> ...


 
De momento un 50% de aciertos, a ver si mejoro

----------


## luis_bcn

falto de tecnica individual? a años luz de cruif ,rivaldo ,etc  :Confused: mas clase zlatan??
perdonar pero no estoy de acuerdo en nada de eso , messi va a marcar epoca ,tiene 23 años ( todavia no ) y ya lo esta haciendo ,solo una cosa, mayico y colocom a que no sois del barça !! y sois del madrid,xDDDD

si lo dicen casi todos los futbolistas y entrenadores sera por algo!!! messi sin duda alguna el mejor jugador del mundo

un saludooooooooo

----------


## oskiper

Palermo me emocionó muchísimo, el tipo entró a la cancha mundialista por primera vez ya a sus 36 años (que para el fútbol es un ancianito) con toda una historia a cuestas, récord de goles! Entró a la cancha sólo 5 minutos y todo un país no paró de hablar... El tipo es mágico.

Pobre Messi, se mató en la cancha pero no pudo definir nada... Cuestión de suerte, ese golpe al palo fue impresionante...

Verón se corrió todo y siguió demostrando que es uno de los jugadores más maduros y bien plantados del mundial.

Más allá de cómo terminen los resultados, me encanta cómo está jugando la Argentina hasta ahora.

Y Maradona está cerrando tantas bocas!!

----------


## mayico

Bueno Luis lamento decirte que... no me decanto por ser de uno u otro, quiero decir, siempre he dicho que soy del Madrid pero... realmente me gusta ver buen futbol, para mí que gane el mejor, he jugado al futbol a nivel ligas y torneos, nivel local, hasta hace muy poco, ya no puedo porque... trabajo mucho jejeje, con esto quiero decirte, que Messi, de técnica individual, no sé a que le llamas eso, regate... no me parece que tenga mucho, o por lo menos no destacaría eso de él, sino mas bien de su desmarque, quizá se menée bien en el campo, su regate y velocidad para mi no son destacables, mas bien la visión de movimiento en el terreno de juego, auque todo hay que decirlo sin Xavi, Messi es lo que está siendo en Argentina, UNO MÁS.

----------


## Coloclom

Soy del Real Madrid, también.

Pero mi ídolo en el fútbol ha sido siempre Johan Cruiff. Jugador, entrenador, presidente de honor del Barcelona.

Y uno de los futbolistas que más he visionado ha sido Ronaldinho; y es que, más allá de ser del Madrid o del Barcelona, está la capacidad de disfrutar de jugadores como Iniesta, en vez de perderse en jugadores como Diarra.

Y Messi, lo que Mayico mantiene, no tiene ninguna habilidad especial (técnica) (cualquiera puede hacer lo que él), y sí tiene muchas habilidades tácticas. Pero eso no lo hace ser el mejor del mundo.

----------


## Miroku

No sean malos con messi...acuerdense de que es un jugador joven.

ojala brille en los ultimos partidos y les tape la boca.. xD.

quizas.... lo que le falta es probar otros tipos de liga...

----------


## Juliopikas

Hay, hay, hay... sin FP no damos una. Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.
Aparte bromas, me parece buena idea el oxigenar un poco y dar ambiente al foro.
Gracias Ritxi
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Ritxi

Como el tema de Messi veo que va para largo y además tergiversa la esencia de este post, he abierto un hilo solo para él aqui


P.D.- ¿Que les parece la eliminación de Italia? Una sorpresa mayúscula, ¿no?

----------


## Coloclom

Pues yo creo que sí que lo es. A priori era clara favorita para almenos alcanzar los cuartos.

Creo que han echado en falta a Pirlo, me parece el jugador más desequilibrante e imprescindible de Italia, su presencia en el campo cambia su fútbol y resultan más ofensivos.

Una lástima, ya que habían comunicado que para octavos estaría al 100%.

----------


## Miroku

A mi no me sorprende ya que sus jugadores están muy viejos y si se dan cuenta en el Internazionale (mejor club del mundo) no habia y no hay ni un italiano tiular, el cual demuestra que aunque su liga es una de las mejores, esta se nutre de muchos jugadores extranjeros y en especial de sudamericanos.

----------


## M.David

¿Por qué es el Inter el mejor club del mundo?

----------


## Coloclom

> A mi no me sorprende ya que sus jugadores están muy viejos y si se dan cuenta en el Internazionale (mejor club del mundo) no habia y no hay ni un italiano tiular, el cual demuestra que aunque su liga es una de las mejores, esta se nutre de muchos jugadores extranjeros y en especial de sudamericanos.


Me consta que en Italia hay buen futbol base. Y lo más triste es que estos chavales no llegan arriba como sucede aquí en España (que así todo me parecen pocos comparado con países sudamericanos como Argentina y Brasil o europeos como Alemania y Francia, estos ya un poco menos).

No entiendo el porqué, pero hace poco vi un documental que me prestaron sobre el fútbol base italiano y decían que un porcentaje muy alto (no recuerdo cuanto) de chavales en edad juvenil se perdían en las drogas. Los focos se centraban en Nápoles, Sicilia y Bari, donde la cultura del fútbol no es italiana pura.

Es un dato triste, pero que suceda esto en italia quizá sirva para que cambie esa cultura sobre el estudio del fútbol que tienen. En Italia se estudia muchísimo el fútbol desde un prisma basado en la estrategia, colocación, sistema de juego,... demasiado obsesivo, orientado al resultado no desfavorable.

Aunque quizá sea bueno que haya de todo, le da emoción a la competición europea.

----------


## Coloclom

España Vs Portugal. Estáis contentos con este emparejamiento??

Creo que en octavos Brasil era más asequible, no peor que Portugal, pero sí opino que el sistema de juego abierto de Brasil facilitaría el fútbol español. Maicon está recorriendo mucho la banda, y Villa ha metido 3 goles (los 6 puntos de España) gracias a jugadas diagonales. Si España se encomienda a Villa, Maicon era un rival favorable.

Portugal si no me equivoco va a jugar con los laterales cambiados, no? Eso sí en teoría perjudicará las diagonales de Villa, obligado a recorrer la banda.
Para este partido vería muy apropiada la sustitución de Puyol por Albiol, las faltas al borde del área pueden ser pena de muerte con Cristiano en frente. 

Por suerte para la selección española, Queiroz aleja a Ronaldo del área, le resta peligro, y sus disparos lejanos parecen poco peligrosos sin compañía de un delantero centro oportunista que a mi opinión, Portugal parece no tener. A vista de pájaro, Cristiano no creará el peligro que crea en el Real Madrid o creaba en el United, a excepción de las faltas.

----------


## Miroku

Para david, simplemente por que gano la Champion. Se supone que es el mejor... eso.

----------


## Ritxi

Me atrevo a hacer un cuadro de los octavos, a ver si acierto alguna  :Smile1: 



-Uruguay
----------------------- Corea del Sur
-Corea del Sur



-EEUU
------------------------EEUU
-Ghana

-Holanda
------------------------Holanda
-Eslovaquia


-Brasil
--------------------------Brasil
-Chile




-Argentina 
-------------------------Argentina
-México


-Alemania
------------------------Alemania
-Inglaterra

-Paraguay
------------------------Japón
-Japón

-España
------------------------España
-Portugal

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

-Uruguay
----------------------- Corea del Sur
-Corea del Sur



-EEUU
------------------------EEUU
-Ghana

-Holanda
------------------------Holanda
-Eslovaquia


-Brasil
--------------------------Chile
-Chile




-Argentina 
-------------------------Argentina
-México


-Alemania
------------------------Inglaterra
-Inglaterra

-Paraguay
------------------------Paraguay
-Japón

-España
------------------------España
-Portugal



Ritxi, quien acierte, tiene una cena :D

----------


## tofu

Ahi va mi apuesta, ¿cuantos sugus se lleva el que más acierte?

-Uruguay
------------------ Uruguay
-Corea del sur


-EEUU
-----------------EEUU
-Ghana

-Holanda
---------------- Eslovaquia
-Eslovaquia

-Brasil
---------------- Brasil
-Chile

-Argentina
---------------- Argentina
-México

-Alemania
---------------- Alemania
-Inglaterra

-Paraguay
---------------- Japón
-Japón

-España
---------------- ¡¡¡ESPAÑA!!!
-Portugal

Guaka, Guaka, eeh eh, soy algo "asmática"

----------


## Coloclom

-Uruguay
----------------------- Uruguay
-Corea del Sur



-EEUU
------------------------Ghana
-Ghana

-Holanda
------------------------Holanda
-Eslovaquia


-Brasil
--------------------------Brasil
-Chile




-Argentina 
-------------------------Argentina
-México


-Alemania
------------------------ Alemania
-Inglaterra

-Paraguay
------------------------Japón
-Japón

-España
------------------------España
-Portugal

----------


## Ritxi

Me haria gracia que pasase Ghana, pero veo muy sólida a EEUU. La veo en semis

----------


## Coloclom

A mi me dio pena su enfrentamiento, son los 2 equipos que más simpatía me despirtan de los peques; Ghana por su juego; Y E.E.U.U. porque siempre me ha parecido una gozada ver jugar a Donovan, lástima que ya no sea un chaval y no tiene la frescura de antaño. Este tipo llega a nacer brasileño y estaría en un grande de Europa.

No te desanimes Ritxi, si miras sus números, Ghana tiene posibilidades, y en general les veo con más fondo.


E.E.U.U. _ 1 partido ganado, 2 empates, 4 goles a favor y 3 en contra; remates a puerta 48, el 8% van fuera de los 3 palos, máximo goleador Donovan, 2 tantos.


Ghana _ 1 partido ganado, 1 perdido, 1 empatado; 2 goles a favor, 2 en contra. Pero... 55 remates a puerta, 8% fuera de los 3 palos, máximo rematador Gyan, 17 remates, y tercer máximo rematador del mundíal, 2 goles a favor.


Veo a Ghana con posibilidades

----------


## Miroku

Uruguay
----------------------- Uruguay
-Corea del Sur

-confirmado-


-EEUU
------------------------EEUU
-Ghana


-Holanda
------------------------Holanda
-Eslovaquia


-Brasil
--------------------------Chile
-Chile


-Argentina 
-------------------------Argentina
-México


-Alemania
------------------------ Alemania
-Inglaterra


-Paraguay
------------------------Paraguay
-Japón


-España
------------------------Portugal
-Portugal


:D

----------


## M.David

> Me haria gracia que pasase Ghana, pero veo muy sólida a EEUU. La veo en semis


¡Juas juas juas!
Dejemos el fútbol, no acertamos ni una.

----------


## Coloclom

Pues yo las llevo todas... la única que no tengo clara es la de España Vs Portugal, que quizás me falle, de las demás me veo convencido.

----------


## Miroku

Te equivocas Coloclom por que Chile pasa .:D

----------


## Coloclom

Incluso metiendo 8 goles dudo que la FIFA le permitiera pasar, me asombra el apoyo que están teniendo las grandes selecciones.

Y hoy Argentina se coló en cuartos, pero en un partido que a mi opinión, nunca mereció ganar. Que haya tanta gente en contra del video como ayuda al arbitraje sólo tiene un sentido, no se me ocurren más.

----------


## Ritxi

Marcos, la ayudita a Alemania también ha sido tremenda  :117: 


P.D.- No hago más porras, no acierto ni una  :302:

----------


## Coloclom

Pues sí, tanto Mexico como Inglaterra son equipos que si les desestabilizas sufre muchísimo porque no son demasiado ofensivos y les rompes el sistema de juego.

Del partido de Inglaterra no puedo hablar porque me perdí los primeros 30 minutos, lo que más me gustó fue el tipo este del nombre impronunciable, creo que es el numero 7, o el 23; no estoy seguro, en el Bayern juega con el 31
No fue su mejor partido, pero si es capaz de huir de Alemania para jugar al fútbol será muy bueno.

Y no deberías de hacer más porras, cambiar España por Portugal y acerterás una  :Wink1:

----------


## mastifal

> MASTIFAL Y EZE ¿cual es vuestro pronóstico?


Mi pronostico es que Uruguay este proximo partido contra Ghana uruguay gana. Pero ya despues nos encontrariamos con un equipo bueno que podria ser brasil u holanda. no me acuerdo bien el fixture. Pero uruguay organizo el primer mundial de futbol, y lo ganamos, el ultimo mundial que ganamos fue en 1950 contra brasil en el maracana, el gran Maracanazo. Llorando salian los brasileros de su estadio en brasil esperemos que se repita pero no le tengo fe a mi pais, tiene sus buenos jugadores como Forlan, Lugano, Perez. pero no llega a mucho mas q esto.

----------


## Miroku

Mastifal te faltó Suárez, un jugadorazo...

Mira este artículo:

_Puerto Elizabeth.- ¿30 millones? ¿40 millones? ¿O tal vez 50? Cada gol del delantero Luis Suárez en el Mundial ha sido como el grito de un postor en una subasta y su cotización en el mercado de Europa sube con el mismo brío que las ilusiones de la selección uruguaya_

El Universal

----------


## Coloclom

Pues de los 8 encuentros he fallado 1 a penaltis, no está mal.

----------


## Ritxi

> Pues de los 8 encuentros he fallado 1 a penaltis, no está mal.


Para la matricula de honor, atrevete con lo que falta del cuadro  :302:  que no está nada fácil

----------


## Coloclom

Uruguay Vs Ghana_  Ofensivamente Uruaguay es muy superior a Ghana, aunque el bloque de Ghana me ha convencido mucho más, Su partido contra Alemania y la primera parte contra E.E.U.U. me han encandilado. Pero Ghana a día de hoy cuenta con la ausencia de 2 jugadores importantes, y por no tener más de 11, y haber tenido yo una "novia" uruguaya y ninguna ghanesa, doy la victoria a Uruguay.



Holanda Vs Brasil_ En los últimos 5 años el juego de Holanda, en líneas generales me ha parecido el mejor de todas las selecciones, Esta Holanda nació con Van Basten y ha tenido excelentes partidos desde entonces, pero parece que ahora el equipo puede estar roto, no hay unión y se están encomendando a Robben y Sneilder. El comentario de Van Persie sobre su sustitución dentro del campo partirá al equipo. No ganarán a Brasil, que tampoco ganará la final. No es el equipo que era, y aunque en lineas generales se la ve fuerte, no puede ser que una selección como esta solo cuente con Luis Fabiano (en mi opinión no es delantero para Brasil). Sufrirá la falta de Elano que no estará contra Holanda, aunque tiene buen banquillo.




Paraguay Vs España_ He tenido una "novia" paraguaya, pero muchas más españolas...
(Por tanto, el resultado habría de ser 352-1 a favor de España, o alomejor exagero)


Argentina Vs Alemania_ Para mi, el partido del mundial. Si Alemania consigue mantener la posesión no habría de escapársele el partido. Argentina no me ha convencido en ningún momento, y sólo me ha demostrado lo que el Madrid siempre cuenta en España: tengo 2 o 3 jugadores que en cualquier momento aparecen, la meten y se llevan los 3 puntos. Contra Alemania no será fácil, le veo MUY fuerte en el centro del campo y a Argentina le será muy difícil combinar con la delantera. Así todo, Argentina es Argentina, sus jugadores son muy superiores a los alemanes y siempre hay que contar con la albiceleste. Especial atención al 7 alemán de nombre impronunciable, llamemosle por ejemplo Sweicheister  :117: 
Alemania pasa, o tal vez no, pero me parece caballo ganador



Me gustaría ver a Ghana en semifinales, sería lindo. El presidente de Nigeria a suspendido a la selección por 2 años dada su mala imagen, lo cual quiere decir que la selección Nigeriana no jugará ni un solo partido durante los próximos 2 años, vergonzoso. Visto Maicon que va de superestrella, y visto el buen juego de Sergio Ramos, pueden alegrarse los seguidores culés, el Madrid no sabrá administrar la banda derecha. Ya hay solución al tema del video como ayuda al arbitraje, la FIFA a prohibido reproducir las jugadas polémicas en los videomarcadores. El presidente de la Federación francesa de fútbol, un día después de garantizar que seguiría en el cargo, ha decidido dimitir, sospechoso. La FIFA, que durante la primera parte del campeonato castigó a un arbitro por favorecer a un "pequeño" ahora afirma que ningún arbitro será tocado... pero ojo, que aún están Ghana, Uruguay y Paraguay en el torneo, así que podría haber excepciones con los arbitros que favorezcan a estas pequeñas. O tal vez la FIFA se sienta segura y CONFIE en que NINGUN arbitro favorecerá a una pequeña. Como a los jugadores franceses se les ha prohibido hacer declaraciones, para este apartado no hay noticia. Y cualquier italiano podría decir: Es el mundial más triste que he visto en vida. Se comenta que quizá el resto del mundo les copie la frase.

----------


## Ritxi

Estoy de acuerdo en varias cosas:

- También me gustaría una Ghana semifinalista
- Brasil, no es el equipo de antaño
- Argentina Vs Alemania, el partido del mundial (por el bien del futbol, espero que no defraude)

----------


## M.David

> _Puerto Elizabeth.- ¿30 millones? ¿40 millones? ¿O tal vez 50?_


 
Sí, 200 millones.

----------


## -EzE-

Mañana esta dificil para nosotros pero le tengo fe a argentina.. viene el gol de lionel


Le ganamos 2-1 a alemania = )

----------


## Ritxi

> .Holanda- No ganarán a Brasil, que tampoco ganará la final.


1ª sorpresa de la tarde, un rato que me despisto y le dan la vuelta al marcador.  :117:

----------


## Coloclom

Sinceramente no me lo esperaba (el resultado), el juego ha sido más o menos lo que uno se podía esperar, Holanda superior cuando tiene el balón, y vergonzosa cuando no lo tiene; se nota el mal ambiente que aún tienen; creo que se han encontrado con la victoria, Bert en ningún momento ha parecido un entrenador... Pero bueno, dada la victoria estará en la final presumiblemente, no? Me alegraría de este resultado si Holanda fuera la que debería ser, mucho toque, pero sobre todo mucho trabajo. No me han gustado nada sin el balón, muy poco deportivos, fruto del mal rollo, insisto.


Habéis visto la expulsión de Melo?? A ese loco deberían castigarle sin jugar al fútbol por su actitud.

----------


## ricardo77

noooooo como es posible, como ha podido perder brasil ya lo veia en semifinales :O10: 

Ahora no es que quiera defender a brasil porque holanda cuando tenia el balon ha jugado bastante bien aunque no se si soy yo pero el arbitro le ha pasado un monton de faltas a holanda :Mad1:

----------


## luis_bcn

> y yo que ritxi:(
> en la porra he puesto :
>  1: ARGENTINA
> 2:HOLANDA
> 3:INGLATERRA
> 
> la porra es del ateneu,no hay mucho dinero,pero algo es algo!!!
> 
> p.D: quiero que gane argentina el mundial ,para dejar de escuchar comentarios como ,es que a messi para ser el mejor jugador del mundo le falta un mundial!!! pues toma ya lo tiene ( ojala ,xD )


POR AHORA EL UNICO QUE ME FALLA ES INGLATERRA ,PERO AUN ASI ME LLEVARIA LA PORRA ,YA QUE CASI TODO EL MUNDO PUSO BRASIL COMO 2ª,xD

----------


## Luis Vicente

> 1ª sorpresa de la tarde, un rato que me despisto y le dan la vuelta al marcador.


A mi me ha pasado igual.

¿Coloclom, cómo es que sabes tanto de fútbol?

----------


## Coloclom

Pues a mi me pasa con el fútbol más o menos lo que a Vicente Canuto con la magia...

Siempre ha sido una pasión, y estudio mucho fútbol en cuanto a técnica, táctica, sistemas de juego, etc; me motiva.

Además mi padre es entrenador (también lo era mi abuelo) y cuando se sacó el título me llamó mucho la atención ver que había tantas asignaturas y tan dispares para poder dirigir a un equipo de fútbol: medicina, psicología, reglamento, historia,... por no hablar de las evidentes; y me empapé de ello tanto como pude. La biblioteca futbolísta que hay en casa de mis padres es impresionante, y todos los días leo la actualidad en internet.

Así todo, sé muy poco de fútbol, aunque estoy en ello. Espero poder debutar este año entrenando como segundo de mi padre  :117: 

Pd: Tengo ideas MUY radicales en cuanto al fútbol, así que poca gente comparte mis opiniones, y no acostumbro a ver fútbol con gente que no sea de extrema confianza (en tv, en el campo no queda más remedio), no es que yo me enfade por el fútbol, pero sí es que en España TODOS creemos saber de fútbol y cuando lo vemos decimos grandes sandeces, que a veces me molestan.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Pues tus comentarios a mi me parecen muy interesantes. A ver si tienes suerte como segundo y pasas a primer entrenador. :001 005:

----------


## Miroku

Siempre supe que debieron dejar a Robben y Sneijder en el real... y Pellegrini lo dijo -.-
 
Por otra parte... ¿De Argentina vs Alemania?
 
Yo sinceramente pienso que ganara Alemania 3-1  o  4-2.
Por que Maradona como técnico deja mucho que desear… xP. Creo que la Albiceleste esta donde esta gracias a que tienen tremendos jugadores en delantera y digámoslo… mucha suerte que es algo que en toda su historia han tenido los Argentinos xD.

Pase lo que pase, ¡Todo mi apoyo a los Sudamericanos!

----------


## mayico

Coloclom mi idolo jejeje.
No a ver... lo de que Holanda ha sido superior cuando tenía el balón, solo con lo que ha hecho al final del partido, yo le quito los dos goles, uno solo con el portero y madre mía, y luego tres contra el portero, y la pierden, un control sencillo en el area, y digo sencillo porque estaba solo y lo falla. Mortal. Para mi ha sido un churro, Brasil con uno menos ha luchado hasta el final, no digo que sea forofo de brasil ni leches pero vamos es lo que me han trasmitido, Holanda... no creo que llegue a la final.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ghana phierde.

Una lástima la verdad, me cayeron simpáticos estos  ghaneses.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

> Ghana phierde.
> 
> Una lástima la verdad, me cayeron simpáticos estos ghaneses.


Si, realmente es una lástima!

Pero la presión y el peso de la historia, le hicieron la porteria bien pequeñita  :07:

----------


## Coloclom

> No a ver... lo de que Holanda ha sido superior cuando tenía el balón, solo con lo que ha hecho al final del partido, yo le quito los dos goles, uno solo con el portero y madre mía, y luego tres contra el portero, y la pierden, un control sencillo en el area, y digo sencillo porque estaba solo y lo falla. Mortal. Para mi ha sido un churro, Brasil con uno menos ha luchado hasta el final, no digo que sea forofo de brasil ni leches pero vamos es lo que me han trasmitido, Holanda... no creo que llegue a la final.


Comparto tus palabras en el 90%, pero insisto en que a mi opinión Holanda es superior con el balón, y lo digo porque juegan a algo, porque se ve que tienen un esquema de juego claro y definido, que saben a qué juegan a pesar de que puedan salir partidos buenos o malos. Yo creo que ahora la imagen de Holanda se está viendo dañada por 3 factores muy importantes:

1. No hay ningún jugador que tome las riendas, se eche el equipo a las espaldas, mande en el campo,... Y los había, pero por edad ya no pueden estar. Y no es que por tener un jugador así el equipo ya vaya a ser la caña, pero es que creo que es necesario. Lo fue Hierro, lo fue Guardiola, lo fueron Davids o Van der Sar por Holanda, y puede que estos tipos influyan positiva o negativamente, pero para aspirar a algo creo que tiene que haberlos. Maradona en Argentina, Pelé en Brasil (en los últimos años, no al principio que no tenía voz ni voto), Cruiff para Holanda, Frank Beckembauer para Alemania, Bobby Charlton para Inglaterra, y el Manchester, que a pesar de que para muchos fue el mejor equipo de la historia, todas dicen: el equipo de Charlton, parece ser que nadie recuerda al resto. Todos los equipos y selecciones que han sido realmente grandes, han tenido a un cabezón de estos.

Este papel o roll empizan a asumirlo muchos entrenadores: Pep Guardiola, que no llega a eclipsar a Messi, pero que si alguien sigue sus ruedas de prensa se da cuenta de que es él quien con sus declaraciones concentra las criticas de los periodístas contra su persona y no en el equipo (me parece inteligente). Lo mismo Rafa Benitez o cualquier manager/entrenador de la Premier; José Mourinho, que este si que llega a eclipsar a sus estrellas (Verón, Shevchenko, Crespo, Ballack, Eto'o, Lampard), ninguno brilló como lo hacía antes de estar a sus órdenes. No sé si esta tendencia será positiva o negativa en el futuro, pero sí sé o creo, que en el caso de un seleccionador, no es tan sencillo hacerlo como para un entrenador, dudo que puedan.

2. Porque Bert se encontró con un proyecto echo, bien formado, que creo que hubiese sido justo merecedor de la última Eurocopa (un error antes Rusia los dejó fuera) y no está sabiendo mantener ese ritmo. No es capaz de mantener el grupo y ya de los que hay, pocos quieren trabajar.

3. Porque los jugadores no están unidos, porque preseleccionan a quien pasan el balón, porque a falta de lider hay 3 o 4 que quieren serlo (con lo fácil que es que el entrenador inteligentemente le señale), porque si la pierdes tú, no he de correr yo tras ella, hazlo tú chico.

Y Brasil no juega a nada, pocas veces en su historia lo han echo, pero siempre han tenido tales artistas y bailarines de samba, que no hacía falta jugar a nada para ganar comodamente, y no miento porque: que alguien me diga porteros, denfensas y centrocampistas defensivos de alto nivel que haya dado brasil, Robertos Carlos y Cafúes eran carrileros (centrocampistas de banda, más ofensivos que defensivos, que al llegar a Europa les denominaban laterales debido a que los carrileros se han extinguido hace muchísimos años), así que no me cuentan. Pocos, muy pocos defensivos ha dado Brasil, por eso digo que nunca han jugado a nada (de lo cual me alegro que siempre me ha encantado ver a este tipo de fútbolistas, pero no digo que ese sea el ejemplo a seguir, solo les sirve a ellos).

Yo daba a Brasil ganadora Mayico, y sí es cierto que incluso después de la expulsión con un hombre menos bregaron lo que nadie en el mundial, pero ni supieron sacarle partido a la ventaja inicial, ni supieron buscar aumentar la ventaja, ni supieron buscar finalmente darle la vuelta al partido. Dunga no me gusta nada.

Y me uno a Eidan y Ritxi, es una lástima ver a Ghana fuera; África y el fútbol africano se merecían una Ghana semifinalista

----------


## Ritxi

> 1: ARGENTINA
> 2:HOLANDA
> 3:INGLATERRA
> 
> POR AHORA EL UNICO QUE ME FALLA ES INGLATERRA ,PERO AUN ASI ME LLEVARIA LA PORRA ,YA QUE CASI TODO EL MUNDO PUSO BRASIL COMO 2ª,xD


 
Pues tu tampoco  :O21:  je je



-Vaya escabechina, no creo que haya mucha gente que haya acertado el 4-0  :117: 

 -Thomas Müller, se postula como MVP, vaya jugadorazo


-¿Os imaginaís una final Uruguay-Paraguay? No sería muy _guay_ que digamos

----------


## Coloclom

me esperaba otro partido :( era el partido del mundial! jo

llegué tarde a verlo, en el minuto 12, y me perdí el primer gol, que seguramente dañó a Argentina siendo tan temprano.

Os habéis fijado en como estaba el césped? hierba tosca, el balón no corría por raso y un pelín resbaladizo. Aunque aparéntemente no influyó al juego, o al menos a Alemania, que se las arregló para meter 4 chicharros.

No creo que este resultado tan abultado sea justo, o al menos no creo que refleje el partido. Me pareció excesivo. De todas formas yo no esperaba ningún gol de Argentina, ya lo comenté, con su juego era muy difícil conectar con la delantera; han dependido de que Messi, Tévez, Di María o Higuaín tuvieran su día y no fue así; aunque el juego de Alemania de hoy tampoco ha sido el de otros partidos. Tener a Argentina en frente impone...

A alguien le gusta Low, el seleccionador alemán?? A mi me gusta mucho lo que está haciendo, me parece la única selección que sabe jugar cuando el balón lo tiene el equipo rival. Saben jugar tanto cuando tienen el balón como cuando no lo tienen. En la pasada Eurocopa hace 2 años metió a Alemania en la final, y en este mundial también están llegando lejos.

Se volverán a encontrar a España, o eso espero; y tendrán oportunidad de revancha...


Y no Ritxi!! No me gusta la final que propones, menuda broma!! (sin querer menospreciarles)

----------


## Miroku

Ojalá la final sea Paraguay-Uruguay!!! :D
Y se den cuenta que las grandes ligas de fútbol las hacen los sudamericanos xP.

Toda mi Fe a los Sudamericanos y a Alemania también...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Y goooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!! TOMATOMATOMA!!

----------


## mayico

Bueno... en mi opinión no ha sido un partidazo.
El arbitro que lo fusilen o algo por el estilo, aunque... la verdad, si no llega a ser por él, el partido sería una porquería completa, le ha dado emoción con los penaltis, VIVA CASILLAS.

Lo dicho un partido soso hasta los penaltis, villa... como siempre, oportunista, no me parece un gran jugador pero si está en la oportunidad y lo termina bien, quizá le falte un poco de pase y juego de equipo.

Como terminará españa??

----------


## eidanyoson

Viva Sara Carbonero  :302:  :302:  :302:  

(Despuñes de San Casillas tenía que decirlo  :302: )

----------


## Coloclom

> Bueno... en mi opinión no ha sido un partidazo.
> El arbitro que lo fusilen o algo por el estilo, aunque... la verdad, si no llega a ser por él, el partido sería una porquería completa, le ha dado emoción con los penaltis, VIVA CASILLAS.
> 
> Lo dicho un partido soso hasta los penaltis, villa... como siempre, oportunista, no me parece un gran jugador pero si está en la oportunidad y lo termina bien, quizá le falte un poco de pase y juego de equipo.
> 
> Como terminará españa??


De nuevo, de acuerdo en el 90%! Chico, tú sí que sabes de fútbol.







> villa... como siempre, oportunista, no me parece un gran jugador pero si está en la oportunidad y lo termina bien, quizá le falte un poco de pase y juego de equipo.


O bien a Melilla no llega prensa y televisión, o bien eres capaz de ver fútbol y guiarte solo por lo que ves sin dejar que la prensa te influya! olé tus ******* (periodicos).
Y ojo, que no es el único al que la prensa ha convertido en un semi-dios.

Hasta dónde llegará España no lo sé, pero algo si veo: Por juego no somos superiores a Alemania, inferiores tampoco, de acuerdo. Pero no estamos siendo capaces de marcar hasta los minutos finales cuando los rivales se sienten cansados (que no casados) y ofrecen menos resistencia y ¡ojo!, Alemania llega al minuto 90 al 100%, que nadie se confíe.

Alemania es la otra grande en el centro del campo; creo que es realmente la bara con la que medir a España. eso será bonito de ver y positivo para el fútbol. En contra: Los alemanes suman más goleadores.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Para mí Villa está siendo un Raúl... (Y Raúl para mí es todo un ejemplo a seguir)

----------


## Chaoz

si se critica a la seleccion si cae con alemania (pongamos nuestra ilusion en que no) a mi punto de vista sera por 2 cosas:

1.- la titularidad de busquest en vez de fabregas (lo siento pero no me gusta busquets, prefiero de volante tapon a xabi alonso, a fabregas y chavi como centro capistas y a iniesta como falso extremo)
2.- la titularidad cabezona de torres en vez de llorente (tambien va en gustos pero en fin)

esa son mis unicas pegas. si caemos contra alemania ha de ser sin vergüenza ninguna, pues tanto alemania como holanda estan haciendo un futbol este mundial que destaca MUY por encima del resto.

y si, yo uan estoy cardiaco del partido de ayer xDDD

----------


## Coloclom

> Para mí Villa está siendo un Raúl... (Y Raúl para mí es todo un ejemplo a seguir)


Si comparas a Villa con Raúl será por los goles, como ejemplo a seguir Raúl es el número 1 de España, y Villa... A Villa debieron quitarle el número, y de esto sabe un rato un paisano suyo, que por aquí hay muchos amigos comunes,...

Iba a explayarme con unas cuantas cosas que podría decir, pero ni soy quien para hacerlo, ni tengo porque matar las ilusiones de nadie.





> Si el Mundial está dirigido por la FIFA el guionista es un cínico 
> I]


Pues da que pensar...





> prefiero de volante tapon a xabi alonso, a fabregas y chavi como centro capistas y a iniesta como falso extremo)


Este es el gran error que hemos cometido los españoles. Es algo que nos ha inculcado la prensa (tiki-taka) y que nos ha perjudicado enormemente en este mundial: Pocos habrá que no opinen que España es la mejor y sino la mejor la segunda mejor en el centro del campo (dependerá de los gustos, pero 1ª o 2ª fijo, los datos de posesión del balón lo demuestran). Y entonces toca reflexionar, para los que no les guste se pueden ahorrar el trabajo leyendo a Cruiff, para los que tampoco quieran, una breve explicación:

Si destacamos por encima de todos ya que tenemos un centro del campo superior y lo reforzamos, qué conseguimos? Conseguimos tiki-taka, pero cuantos goles se meten con tiki-taka (algunos echarán la mente atrás y pensarán que muchos, que se ganó una eurocopa, etc emmmm error! (no fue así la eurocopa) no se meten goles jugando a tiki-taka. Y cuantas ligas podrían ganar los globetroters? ninguna! El tiki-taka (dios como odio este termino español) sólo funciona en partidos amistos, no hace falta explicar porqué. En una fase de un mundial nadie te va a dejar huecos para que hagas un rondo con ellos y los humilles literalmente.

Según Cruiff, y yo lo comparto, sacar un tipo del centro del campo nos debilitará pero España es tan buena en la media, que nunca por sacar un centrocampista pasaría a ser peor que el equipo rival (solo sería desaconsejable contra Alemania), y al sacar un tipo del centro, puedes reforzar la delantera. Es decir, que jugando con tu "alineación", si quitas a Busquets, no metas a Fábregas (Xabi e Iniesta deberías bastarse para garantizar una de las mejores medias del mundial) y sí mete a un delantero en vista de lo costoso que le está siendo a España marcar goles.





> 2.- la titularidad cabezona de torres en vez de llorente (tambien va en gustos pero en fin)


Lo comparto, pero añado 2 cosas:

1. Las criticas serán por poner a Torres que no está en plena forma en vez de a Llorente; las criticas serán por poner a Llorente en vez de a Torres, supuesta gran estrella (prensa) y "san salvador" de la Eurocopa. Así pues... ¿?

2. Cambiar a Llorente por Torres es como cambiar a Ronaldo por Beckembauer. No tienen nada que ver. Para que Llorente sea positivo para España (y no lo pongo en duda, es el único delantero centro de corte español jugando en primera) hay que cambiar todo el sistema de juego y varios jugadores.

a) Llorente es un rematador nato, pero ocupa mucho espacio; Villa ya no sirve en la banda izquierda, pues sus internadas son siempre diagonales y no cuelga el balón; hay varios que podría ocupar el puesto.

b) Sería necesario meter un extremo derecho, si va a jugar Llorente, Ramos necesita refrigerio; asi que Navas o Joaquín son el extremo de España. Pero como lo que buscamos son balones colgados, el indicado es Joaquín.

c) Necesitas de un mediapunta puro, que sepa arrastrar a la defensa para dejarle mayor hueco a Llorente (que ocupa mucho espacio), que llegue/entre bien desde atrás al remate y que sepa ir de cabeza, sólo está Raúl y dudo que esté ya para ir a la selección.

d) Capdevila sube la banda las mismas veces que yo me levanto del asiento para ir al baño, 1, 2 a lo sumo. Así que necesitamos un lateral del corte de Ramos para que lo haga, porque el sistema de juego lo exigiría. No hay muchos de esos en España...


*Aquí nos damos cuenta de que sólo juegan 11 y sin embargo hay más de 40 demarcaciones posibles (diferentes). ¿Cómo es posible?. Así mismo, habrá jugadores que puedan ocupar varias demarcaciones y otros que sólo una.


Sabiendo esto un entrenador debe reflexionar: Ajusto el sistema a los jugadores? O los jugadores al sistema?
El sistema más empleado (esto es así, no es porque lo diga yo) en la actualidad en España es el 1 (portero)-4-2-3-1. Es una evoluvión del clásico 4-3-3 (menos ofensivo). Y se está estableciendo este sistema (que no tanto en primera pero ya lo están utilizando todos los equipos de fútbol base) Por la facilidad que le ofrece al entrenador encajar a los jugadores en las posiciones del sistema. Los jugadores debe encanjar en el sistema o el sistema en ellos (no lo sé, hay opiniones diversas aunque yo creo que el sistema debe diseñarse en torno a los jugadores que tienes); y cuando esto no sucede, ocurre lo que en el Madrid, que ficha a los mejores sin pensar en estas cuestiones, y luego el equipo no resulta lo que debería ser.

Pues las posibles criticas que se ceñirán sobre España, lamentablemente no se basarán en esto, sino en que debería haber jugado Juan, y Pepe y Miguelito, pero no Fulano ni Mengano. En que no hubo suficiente tiki-taka, ni suficientes defensas, ni suficientes medios, ni suficientes delanteros, que incluso no hubo suficientes porteros!!

Del Bosque, que al poder elegir a quien quisiese, podía permitirse el lujo de diseñar primero el sistema y luego llamar a los jugadores que encajasen en él, tomó la decisión de elegir 2 sistemas, y llamar a los jugadores que consideró que encajasen en ambos. La idea en sí es buena, claro! Según quien sea el rival podrás decantarte por un sistema u otro, y siempre con jugadores de primer nivel (no sabía lo que se encontraría hasta que el torneo comenzase). Pero ahora está siguiendo un único sistema, y los suplentes que tiene, muchos no encajan en él (posible caso de Llorente). Y tampoco por esto me parece criticable. Hizo lo que creía mejor.



Por esto, a los españoles nos será MUY, MUY, MUY fácil criticar (sobre todo a la prensa que son auténticos profesionales), pero muy difícil para los que a la hora de la verdad tienen que tomar decisiones.
Y sí Chaoz, estoy contigo en opinión. No considero que Torres sea lo más apropiado para la selección, incluso sin cambiar el sistema ni la alineacción Llorente podría hacerlo mejor que Torres que no está en forma.

Pero entiendo que quienes trabajan en tomar estas decisiones (Del Bosque y los suyos) atenderán más a razones lógicas que a impulsos emocionales. Al fin y al cabo es mejor que te critique gente que poco o nada sabe de fútbol (Luis Aragonés y periodístas varios) que los que realmente entienden (muchísimos entrenadores y seleccionadores, los propios fútbolistas que están, los fútbolístas que no están (convocados), etc. Aunque este grupo, SIEMPRE será menos mediatico y doloroso.



No es ninguna vergüenza caer contra Alemania, ni mucho menos!! Vergüenza es lo que están sufriendo los propios franceses o que un exseleccionador critique y critique, porque ya van 6 criticas fuertes de Luis Aragonés, no sé si alguien las habrá leído o escuchado, pero de 6 2 han sido de un nivel intermedio y 4 de un nivel horrible (El tipo es comentarísta de los partidos).

A este hombre España le ha apodado "el sabio", pero no sé que es lo que sabe de fútbol, porque nunca ha aportado nada nuevo, como entrenador solo ha ganado la copa del rey, como seleccionador, tuvo la suerte de tener un verdadero equipazo, que nunca tuvo un sistema de juego claro definido, y que ganó una Eurocopa (en mi opinión por un error de Holanda). Menudo sabio... Pues a ver dónde están sus libros, porque de los grandes entrenadores si he leído mucho, pero de este,... Quizá algún día escriba como sexar a los pollos, y tal vez me lo compre.


wau, me leo y parezco un obsesionado!

----------


## Coloclom

lamento editar, pero tenía mucho que añadir

----------


## mayico

Coloclom, me mola tu opinión jejejeje.

No en serio, comparto muchas cosas de las que dices, y creeme, no te contesté antes, pero ver que coincides en algo en mis opiniones... es algo raro ya que veo que te encanta ver futbol y yo realmente no suelo ver futbol, mas bien juego/aba y es una de mis pasiones, no se me dá mal jugar y quizá sea eso lo que me hace juzgar el futbol español de forma diferente a como lo hace la presna, que su objetivo es engrandecer a España, y realmente lo consigue.

Con respecto al centro del campo... excesivo dos y pocos goles y casi a último de partidos porque no hay nada de ataque, con xabi e iniesta era suficiente.

Como bien has dicho el supuesto pichichi del mundial, en la banda hace mas bien poco ya que colgar balones no es lo que hace y ni está en sus prioridades, por lo tanto le daría otra posición y dejaría las vandas para un buen carrilero.
Decias que Navas no? pues el chalval no me desagrada, lo que es su función la cumple, y no defiende mal, le hecha eggs y bueno que es luchador.

En esto de fútbol... hay mles de opiniones...

----------


## Ritxi

Vamos a echar leña al fuego:

¿Por juego y espectáculo no se merecen jugar la final Holanda y Alemania?

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo lo siento mucho, pero visto lo visto, y sin entrar en teorías de si hipotéticamente Robben es un fuera de serie, o la podrían tocar de lujo en el centro, o Müller con 25 años será la repanocha, o pueden hacer un tiki-taka más rápido que España, yo creo que, visto lo visto, España está un pelín por encima de Holanda y un pelo gordo por debajo de Alemania.

Y lo que me hace gracia es que nadie habla de Uruguay. Como si no existiera. Y eso que en el foro hay mucho sudamericano. Al final nos dará la sorpresa  :Cool1: 

Y sí, Torres no está para el mundial, pero tampoco Puyol y la gente no lo dice.

Yo pondría a Arbeloa por Puyol (es que no hemos llevado a nadie más) y por supuesto a Llorente. Si dejas a Villa sólo le tapan 5 y no podrá ni moverse.

El problema es que Navas es rápido y cuelga muchos balones (chachi para Llorente) pero los cuelga fatal... tal vez Pedro....

Así que a lo mejor debería ser la hora de Silva y efectivamente quitaba a Busquets, pero no hace falta poner a nadie si metes los dos delanteros.

¡Ah! y no sé nada de fútbol y no me gusta, aunque el mundial estoy viendo algunos partidos por seguir el ritmo del mundo (y me lo paso bomba con los comentarios y el sufrimiento de la gente jie jie jie)

Y lo mejor es que nunca hubo un equipo que mereciera más ganar un mundial que Hungría en el 54.  :302:

----------


## Chaoz

hombre, yo he estudiado INEF (ciencias del deporte) y ademas tengo mi titulillo de entrenador y como mucho considero que se lo justito, pero no mucho, aunque lo bonito que tiene el futbol es que es el deporte sobre el que mas opiniones se intercambian si la gente habla con cabeza (y estoy leyendo muchas opiniones en el foro bastante acertadas bajo me humilde punto de vista). 

El problema principal que tiene el futbol es el mismo que exponia pacheco de narvaez en su sistema de esgrima : "el sistema es perfecto, pero el esgrimista no". En el futbol: "el sistema es perfecto, los futbolistas y el rival no". Así el tomar las decisiones mas logicas no siempre llevan goles al marcador y a veces haciendo chapuzas (que en este mundial se han visto varias de varios equipos, pues te puede llevar a clasificarte mas alto que otras selecciones que han hecho sus deberes. 

A mi sinceramente Urugay no me gusta. Recuerdo que cuando se llevaban 2 partidos de la fase de grupos fui a la peluqueria (gran lugar para debatir sobre esto y pasarlo bien mientras tramitas tu tomada de pelo xD) y todo el mundo en la peluqueria decia "pero si esta claro que brasil va a ganar el mundial!!", yo tiidamente conteste "le toca un hipotetico cruce con holanda y holanda a mi gusto esta haciendo el mejor futbol del mundial". CASI ME COMEN!!! jejeje el otro dia me cruce con el peluquero y el tio me miraba con incredulidad. Entone entonces la coplilla "te lo dije marcial, te lo dije...".

En el partido alemania españa tengo mis dudas sobre unas cuantas cosas, aunque si veo a alemania un poco superior respecto a la españa vista en los partidos del mundial (excepto a la españa de la ultima media hora contra portugal). Pero si, yo no descarto a holanda en la final casi con un 95% de probabilidad.

Que frikis del futbol somos algunos magos macho!!!!!

jejejeje. un placer leeros chicos!

----------


## Coloclom

Me encantan los últimos 4 posts!  :Smile1: 

a Mayico no le contesto que no hace falta (nunca).

A Rixti le mando una patada! (aunque es objetivo y lógico).

A Eidan! que razón! Yo tampoco contaría con Puyol, ya no es quien era, los años pesan. Pero entiendo 2 razones para que esté ahí: qué mejor compañero para Piqué que alguien a quien conoce a la perfección? Piqué con Puyol al lado crece porque se le ve conocedor y más confiado, quizá con otro compañero tuviese más dudas, y eso es negativo para un defensa. Y la segunda razón es que Puyol por años y experiencia es un referente.

Pero si yo fuera el entrenador no contaría con él, aunque en vez de Arbeloa mi elegido sería Raúl Albiol, me parece un zaguero superseguro.

Chaoz yo también veo a Holanda en la final, y además merecedora por el fútbol que viene haciendo los últimos tiempos, aunque creo que ha bajado un pelín el listón en este mundial, y así todo la veo muy fuerte.

Respecto al otro finalista yo no me atrevo a pronosticarlo, es complicado eh!




Por cierto! que opináis de que se hayan fusionado el premio FIFA World Player y el Balón de Oro??

A mi me enfada! No sé porqué, pero me molesta.
Siempre he odiado y desacreditado el Balón de Oro. Sinceramente, no le doy ninguna importancia. Me parece un premio amañado, y que además sus jueces no son profesionales del fútbol, y además son franceses, y además nunca han publicado un criterio, sino que afirman votar a libre albedrio, y que además, sólo premian a quienes juegan en Europa. No me gusta nada, no le doy valor.

El FWP en cambio es votado por profesionales del fútbol, y aunque tampoco esté de acuerdo con sus formas, si le veo más cerca de ser un premio justo.

Os parece bien que se hayan fusionado? con cual os sentíais más identificados? Sé que el balón de Oro tenía mucho más prestigio...

----------


## b12jose

Y esto no da que pensar ... http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2010/07/...010-world-cup/

Por otro lado y contestando a Ritxi, creo que Holanda no está por encima de España ... contra Brasil se la encontraron (o al menos eso creo yo  :Wink1: ))

Alemania te hace un 8 cuando marca primero y le dejas huecos ... tienen un contraataque espectacular, tienen una pegada muy fuerte, pero los vi sufrir mucho, muchísimo contra Ganha, que gran mundial han hecho, y no olvidemos que también perdieron su partido en la fase de grupos ... contra la Serbia de Antic (este hombre con el tiempo que lleva en España porq habla así todavía??) 
Si Alemania te hace un gol y le dejas huecos ... pufff te rompen, además soy muy seguros atrás ... pero creo que es un equipo que le puede venir bien a España, que salga al ataque y si estamos finos podemos pasar a la final estoy convencido  :Wink1:  Además pienso que este si es el partido que tiene que jugar Torres ...

Saludos

----------


## Ritxi

> Y esto no da que pensar ... http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2010/07/...010-world-cup/


Muy bueno je je





> Por otro lado y contestando a Ritxi, creo que Holanda no está por encima de España ... contra Brasil se la encontraron (o al menos eso creo yo ))


¡Pero es que Holanda está por el otro lado del cuadro!

----------


## oskiper

Alemania tiene un equipazo... Si bien pesa y fue un bajón el partido del sábado, Alemania fue un rival muy superior en toda la cancha. Argentina no tenía medio campo para nada... Demicheli un desastre... Messi tuvo poca suerte y nunca le agarró la mano a la pelota esa asquerosa que usaron.

Me da mucha pena por Maradona que realmente creía que habían chances y puso todo de sí, en el medio se puso a todo el mundo en contra con su ego un tanto hinchado... Pero bueno, Maradona es un ídolo argentino un poco difícil de entender fuera de nuestra frontera.

----------


## Moss

> ... Pero bueno, Maradona es un ídolo argentino un poco difícil de entender fuera de nuestra frontera.


No te creas. En Barcelona lo siguen queriendo y en Nápoles, puff!!... sigue siendo Dios.

"O!, mamma, mamma, mamma,...
O!, mamma, mamma, mamma,...

Sai!!... Perché!!... Mi batte el corazon!!

Ho visto Maradona!!!...
Ho visto Maradona!!!...

Hey!!... mamma!!..Innamorato son.!!"


P.D: Que viva la Mano de Dios.

----------


## Coloclom

Creéis que el Jabulani ha afectado al mundial?

He tenido la suerte de haberlo probado (no gran cosa, un partidete) y a mi no me ha disgustado.


Lo que sí he visto es a los comentarístas españoles citar al balón cada vez que salía alto o con efecto, pero nunca cuando España marcaba. Nooooo,... Quizá los jugadores se hayan quejado, pero lo hacen todos los años cuando les cambian el balón.

Los alemanes no se han quejado,... y llevan todo el año jugando con el Jabulani (balón oficial de la Bundesliga). ¿Si esto les habrá dado ventaja? Es posible, pero el balón no está maldito ni necesita de un exorcismo.

----------


## Chaoz

el balon a afectado al mundial y mucho aunque no en los resultados. no tienes que ver nada mas que los partidos de la fase de grupos, es normal que algun portero falle, pero que tengan cantadas TODOS los porteros a la hora de parar FALTAS Y DISPAROS LEJANOS :Confused:  eso no es normal. Yo lo he probado jugando varios partidos con el en toledo con gente de la facultad. si a la pelota le pegas  de interior la pelota coge una rosca normal, quizas demasiado pronunciada para mi gusto, pero normal. ahora bien, si consigues pegar al balon para que salga tenso y le da tiempo a coger vuelo... es como un globo. parece mas un balon de volley al que le han pegado un saque flotante, mas que un balon de futbol con el que has sacado una falta. Aunque ahora, en los marcadores el Jabulani no ha infuido. Los equipos que estan en semis han jugado un futbol bastante por encima del visto en los partidos del mundial hasta ahora (creo que he visto ya sea en directo o diferidos por internet todos menos 3).

He leido mas atras que alguien comentaba que el partido de alemania es el partido de torres. Me vas a permitir discrepar compañero. Creo que a Torres la lesion le ha pasado factura y no tiene ritmo. Fisicamente no esta al nivel del grupo. Arrancadas cero patatero, lectura del juego, pues eso, esta falto de ritmo y le cuesta. Se le nota mucho. Sigo defendiendo mi teoria: Llorente de titular le da a españa una variante que no estamos podiendo ver con torres. la posibilidad del balon largo, y en caso de no jugar en largo y jugar un juego posicional la movilidad y amenaza de llorente hace que los centrales se plieguen sobre el. Eso provoca que la defensa de rival tenga que realizar "defensa de ajustes" alo que si españa sabe mover bien se generan mas huecos y posibles "desajuestes durante los ajustes" (que cachondo suena xD) por restrasos en el momento de tiempo que el defensa debe variar su posicion.

Ahora, Alemania es un coco....

----------


## Chaoz

Holanda a la final!

----------


## alexrodas

> He leido mas atras que alguien comentaba que el partido de alemania es el partido de torres. Me vas a permitir discrepar compañero. Creo que a Torres la lesion le ha pasado factura y no tiene ritmo. Fisicamente no esta al nivel del grupo. Arrancadas cero patatero, lectura del juego, pues eso, esta falto de ritmo y le cuesta.


Pues me temo que en el partido más difícil del Mundial, lo vamos a tener que seguir sufriendo. Todavía no logro a alcanzar el porqué, aunque la prensa sigue diciendo que este es su momento, al igual que se empeñan en que España está jugando mejor que Alemania ( :Confused: ). Sinceramente, les veo un equipo muy sólido y con una contra de infarto, por lo que estoy temiendo que con tanto tiki-taca (no me gusta ni como planteamiento para un mundial, ni tampoco el nombre), en un robo nos hagan un destrozo con el de Argentina o Inglaterra.

Después de ver el nivel del partido de ayer, mucho tendría que cambiar la cosa para que el ganador de hoy no sea también el de la final.

Por cierto, dicen que en el 11 ideal del Mundial estarían 7 de los alemanes. He visto el nivel en general algo más bajo, pero ¿creéis que tanta diferencia hay con respecto a los alemanes?

----------


## mayico

Yo creo firmemente, que hoy es la final. Con esto quiero decir que quien gane hoy será el ganador de la final, así lo creo y lo mentendré. (espero no me cierren el pico... jeje)

Con respecto a España vs Alemania, no me mojo ya que lo veo dificil, pero lo veo dificil para los dos equipos ya que España tampoco tiene mal equipo y demostrará los eggs españoles jeje.

Con respecto a Torres... si sale titular yo si espero su gol, lo espero aunque lo vea flojo, y quizá lo espere por el ansia que tendrá para cerrar muchas bocas.

PODEMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## chiripicajoso

he aqui mi prediccion en un sobre en blanco:



claro que como es blanco al final lo abrimos y os lo digo. seguro que acierto! jajaj

final: España-Holanda y ganador del mundial, veo a holanda. 
P.D no soy un gran mentalista jaja

----------


## Ritxi

> Yo creo firmemente, que hoy es la final. Con esto quiero decir que quien gane hoy será el ganador de la final, así lo creo y lo mentendré. (espero no me cierren el pico... jeje)


Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo  :O21: 

He visto a Holanda muy bien (hace 25 partidos que no pierden) son sólidos y luchan hasta el final, si tienen que remontar hemos visto de lo que son capaces. Aunque han perdido las 2 finales que han disputado
Creo que por juego se lo merecen

----------


## Chaoz

lo de la final españa-holanda que se esta diciendo mas arriba... permitirme que lo dude. De todas formas tenemos que estar con los nuestros, que para algo son los nuestros copon!! (por favor que no juegue torres... xD)

----------


## Chaoz

Madre santa, me trago mis palabras. Que primera parte!!!! y sin torres!!!!! Aunque cada vez que ellos juegan una transicion rapida me hago pipi... pero bueno... a ver que pasa en la segunda.

VAMOS CHAVALES!!!!

----------


## M.David

A mi Torres me cae bien, pero me desespero al verle jugar con España (últimamente).
1-2 para España, a ver si acierto. (Ojalá)

----------


## Chaoz

SIIIIII!!!!!!!!! A LA FINAL!!!!! QUE PARTIDO DIOS MIO!!!!!!!!

----------


## M.David

Que bonito partido, de los que gusta ver. :Party:

----------


## chiripicajoso

mi primera parte se ha cumplido.
esperemos ke falle mi segunda prediccion pero eske veo a holanda muy y bien y como aficionado al futbol, merecen ganar.

vamos españa! podeIS

----------


## Miroku

Le achuntó el Pulpo.. xD

----------


## M.David

El pulpo me da mal rollo :O10: .
Tiene que tener truco, pero dicen quien es el ganador antes de el partido... no se.

----------


## mayico

Ya sabemos cual es la cena de los alemanes ¿no?...
Además al estilo español, Pulpo a la Gallega jejeje.

Por cierto buen partido y coincido que en las contras... pipi y popó jejeje.

Sigo en mis trece, cuando se habla de Villa y se olvidan de Iniesta, Xavi... 

Arriba españaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Scorpio37

a ese pulpo me lo llevaba a mi tierra gallega y lo aliñabamos a feira... :O16:

----------


## mayico

jejeje, pues es grandote el pulpo ejjeje.

Mira por fin encontré el video de Garrincha, lo he estado buscando pero que nada que no lo encontré...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJOGRWkWcIc

Esto es un número 1, y siempre lo he dicho, Zidane tenía ese ¿poder?... llámalo como quieras, pero el poder del tiempo del partido, es decir, parar el partido porque le dá la gana, eso es ser un crack, eso es tener un control Mágico sobre el balón y el contrincante.

Pues en este video veréis a Garrincha como es capaz de frenar el partido, pero... literalmente.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Jugaba de cine. 

Pero no se pueden comparar jugadores de épocas distintas. La velocidad e intensidad de la actual no tiene nada que ver con la que había hace 20 años y antes aún era mas lenta, ¿te dejarían la pelota quieta tanto rato? Ahora hay que pensar y actuar muy rápido y tener precisión a esa velocidad no es sencillo. En el tenis pasa igual, la potencia actual impide que salgan jugadores tipo Santana (de toque) y era una delicia verlo jugar.

Estoy seguro que esos craks también lo serían en esta época, siempre que fuesen capaces de entrenar y sacrificarse como ahora se exige.

Viva España, y Visca el Barcelona por tener tan buenos españoles en su plantilla.

----------


## Coloclom

En eso si que estoy de acuerdo!! Actualmente el físico manda y mucho, cada vez más y en todos los deportes

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues ya ves Coloclom... pues ya ves...

----------


## Coloclom

Veo a la gente un tanto nerviosa (la gente de mi pueblo jejeje) por el partido contra Holanda, si estamos obligados a ganarles, si sería una decepción perder contra ellos siendo mejores, y además habiendo ganado a Alemania,... estas cosas oigo (no a todo el mundo)


Yo me planteo una duda, y no lo tengo claro del todo; pero es más perder contra Holanda aquí o haber ganado a Alemania hace 2 años cuando nos coronamos campeones de Europa?

Sé que el sabor no es el mismo, ganas la Eurocopa y llenas el cielo de voladores, pierdes el mundial y tal vez llenes el rostro de lágrimas...
Vista la comparación que acabo de haceros, pues no sé, a mi si me dan a elegir una de las 2 quizá escogería ser campeón de la Eurocopa, porque lo celebras, lo disfrutas,... perder la final del mundial es un sufrimiento interno, pero si lo pongo en la balanza pienso que ser segundo del mundo es más que ser primero de Europa.

En España tenemos la oportunidad de que sean las 2 cosas, pero tengo la sensación de que la diferencia entre quedar primero y segundo es un abismo, y sin embargo la diferencia entre quedar segundo y último a pesar de ser enorme, es menor (sensaciones mias).

que decís?

----------


## eidanyoson

Una cosa es una decepción y otra un fracaso.

Si no ganamos, será una decepción, no conseguir algo que te gusta siempre entristece. Pero yo no creo que sea una fracaso en absoluto, puesto que hemos conseguido el objetivo de llegar más lejos que nunca.

Y ser subcampeón mundial si es más que ser campeón de Europa. Lo mires por donde lo mires (aunque la repercusión mediática no sea la misma).

----------


## M.David

¿Habéis visto la ceremonia de clausura? :Eek1: 
Un espectáculo audiovisual realmente digno de ver.
Algunas cosas de las que he visto realmente me han puesto la carne de gallina, la partede los elefantes... buffff (¿No había un emoticono de aplaudir?)

----------


## chiripicajoso

JOD**!!  que asco de holanda, yo no la conocia asi. Estaba haciendo un mundial estupendo. Se han vuelto muy sucios... el plantillazo a Xabi Alonso era roja clara.
Holanda me ha decepcionado literalmente, pense que iba a salir a jugar... :(

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

La naranja macarra

----------


## Ming

> La naranja macarra


Mmm... no te dediques a ello...  :O11:

----------


## M.David

¡Yuhujuuuuu! :Party: 
¡Xavi balón de oro!

----------


## Coloclom

Para mi, Ramos e Iniesta

----------


## M.David

Me gustaría que Iniesta chutase más a menudo.
Con lo de Ramos, de acuerdo.

----------


## Miroku

¿¿Xabi balón de oro?? Pff, lesera arreglada -.-

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡CAMPEONES!!  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## M.David

Sección de prensa rosa para magiapotagia:
Iker ha besado a Sara.

----------


## mayico

Hombre a ver... prensa rosa tampoco Iker es la pareja de Sara, bastante han aguantado sin verse mucho por el mundial por el trabajo de ella y el de él.

AAAARRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAA ESSSSSSSSPAAAAAAAAAÑAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Miroku

Diego Forlán el mejor del mundo: es el nuevo Balón de Oro :D.

----------


## Magoajimzu

Pues si.... a pesar de lo joven que soy ya he visto a España ganar el mundial  :302:  que, por cierto, también ha ganado el premio fair play.
Sin embargo, Holanda me ha decepcionado... me hubiese gustado un partido tan limpio como el de semifinales
Aún así... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CAMPEONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pulgas

*¡Lo conseguí!*
*Aguanté todo el Mundial sin ver ni un partido.*
(Cuando el fútbol vuelva a ser un deporte, y no un espectáculo especulativo, volveré a verlo)

----------


## M.David

Yo creo que la culpa de eso no es de los jugadores, es de los medios.

----------


## Pulgas

_"Entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió"_

----------


## Ritxi

> (Cuando el fútbol vuelva a ser un deporte, y no un espectáculo especulativo, volveré a verlo)


No verás futbol nunca más

Eso no pasará nunca, es fútbol, al igual que otros deportes, es un gran negocio que mueve muchos millones. 
Y la FIFA y todo el tema de las selecciones una mafia total, hay 4 mandatarios que se están forrando y no se sabe dónde va el dinero.

Los clubs se están cansando y han empezado a apretar.
¿Por qué los clubs están obligados a ceder gratis durante un mes a sus jugadores? 
¿Por qué un jugador debe jugar gratis con su selección?

Los jugadores del Barça el próximo partido que tienen es otra vez con la selección  :117:  cuando hay un partido de Supercopa 3 dias más tarde.

----------


## M.David

> Los jugadores del Barça el próximo partido que tienen es otra vez con la selección  cuando hay un partido de Supercopa 3 dias más tarde


Eso es falta de organización.
Por otra parte los jugadores no están obligados a jugar con su selección, pero al ser un grupo muy exclusivo son ellos los primeros que lo están deseando.

----------


## Coloclom

De echo M.David, todos los españoles federados, están obligados a jugar con sus respecticas selecciones, tanto territorial como nacional. Si un jugador se negara su pena podría ser desde que no le vuelvan a llamar más hasta que le quiten la ficha federativa (en este caso profesional) pasando por una posible sanción económica.


En los casos que yo conozco, quienes se han negado a jugar con sus selecciones terriotoriales (aquí en Asturias por citar algún caso conocido Luis Enrique y Villa) no han sido sancionados.

En otros caso que conozco, esta vez a nivel nacional, los jugadores que se han negado han sido sancionados con una multa económica.

Y estoy hablando de casos españoles, porque desconozco lo que ocurre o haya ocurrido fuera de España.

Mira, mientras escribía esto me dio por buscar en google a ver si encontraba un caso extranjero, encontré esto:


El pleno del Congreso de los Diputados debatirá el próximo martes una proposición de ley presentada por ERC que reclama que los deportistas federados puedan negarse a participar con la selección española en competiciones oficiales internacionales por cualquier motivo, incluso ideológico. En la exposición de motivos, Esquerra dice que la convocatoria de un deportista junto a la selección nacional debe ser un "premio" al esfuerzo y a la trayectoria deportiva, y no una obligación impuesta por su federación.

----------


## Coloclom

Y sí Ritxi, tienes toda la razón del mundo, es triste que una selección prive a un club de un jugador (cuando realmente es quien le tiene contratado) para jugar un simple partido amistoso.

 Aunque últimamente no creo que eso le haga especialmente daño al Barcelona (quizá a otros equipos le haga más daño); le quitas los 11 titulares y aún le queda equipo para ganar cualquier partido.

Pero tienes razón, está mal la cosa.


Y sí, es todo una mafia, pero al menos no hemos llegado aún a lo que es la NBA o la F1

----------


## Luis Vicente

> En la exposición de motivos, Esquerra dice que la convocatoria de un deportista junto a la selección nacional debe ser un "premio" al esfuerzo y a la trayectoria deportiva, y no una obligación impuesta por su federación.


Mira por donde, es de las pocas cosas que estoy de acuerdo con Esquerra, aunque yo añadiría , nacional o autonómica, pues su vara de medir es tipo embudo.

----------


## mastifal

La verdad, bueno Felicitaciones a los españoles  :Wink1: !!!!! Uruguay quedó cuarto!! Lo merecíamos bien de bien  :Smile1:  La mano de Dios de Maradona es mentira la verdadera mano de Dios es de Luis Suárez nuestro Golero suplente jajajajaja que para mí estuvo bárbaro, hablaban de robar, y la verdad robar sería si no hubieran echado a Suárez de ese partido. Lamentablemente el Ghanes lo erró  :117: !! Y yo salté como condenado del sofá de mi casa y salté por la ventana hacia afuera. La verdad, me emocioné mucho, lamentablemente perdimos contra Holanda, cual fue para Holanda el partido más difícil de todo el mundial, ya que nadie le metió 2 goles, y se les hizo complicado. Orgulloso por Diego Forlán, nuevamente balón de oro. La verdad, esperaba el guante de oro para Muslera nuestro arquero, que fue excelente y bueno, Lo ganó Iker. Felicidades para él. Muchos no aseguraban por lo que veo antes de inicia el mundial que Uruguay llegara a tanto pero bueno, quedamos cuartos jeje. ¡¡¡Un abrazo para todos!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Si no recuerdo mal, en la Eurocopa`08, el seleccionador Francés Domenech *obligó* a Thuram a participar en el torneo aunque él reclamó que estaba retirado de la selección.
Si se hubiese negado le hubiesen retirado la ficha federativa durante 2 años. 

Oleguer también tuvo que ir a una convocatoria pero le explicó en persona al seleccionador que no le apetecía jugar y no fue más.

Lo suyo es que si alguien está cansado o no está motivado pueda no jugar, con Pau Gasol también se ha impuesto la lógica y le dejan descansar este año.

Como he dicho antes es un gran negocio y para que funcione el circo necesitan a los mejores jugadores

----------


## M.David

Bueno, están obligados a jugar, fallo mío, pero si hay personas medio razonables no tienen por que hacerlo.

----------


## Coloclom

Ha salido un video en el que parecer ser que Piqué y Fabregas entre bromas se pasan de la raya y Piqué escupe a Cortés (ex-presidente del valencia), delegado de la selección.


No estoy al tanto de nada más que el video; ni sé si ha sido una broma en colegueo (de muy poco gusto pero basada en la confianza), si bien ha sido algo malicioso o si bien es una anécdota fruto del alcohol.

Alguien sabes algo? u opina algo?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo he visto el escupitajo y es un poco asqueroso. No me parece nada bien el gesto.

----------


## luis_bcn

lo acabo de ver el video ,no esta bien ,pero el tio tambien se rie y ellos se descojonan, pero a pique se le perdona!!!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Claro, porque si lo hace Cristiano al suelo, es un chulo.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Claro, porque si lo hace Cristiano al suelo, es un chulo.


jejjeje,esperaba este comentario,jajjajjaa, lo de pique lo decia en broma,esta mal hecho,pero teneis que reconocer que pique es mas guapò que cristiano,jajjajjaa

----------


## Coloclom

Según lo que yo tenía entendido es que el delegado no se entera, pero claro, quizá no vi el video entero y solo un corte, y quizá la poca información que leí no era objetiva.

----------


## mayico

Fuera de comentar su forma de jugar y profesionalidad, guapuera o fealdad de Piqué...
Tengo que decir que es una cerdada, falta de respeto, mal ejemplo para sus seguidores, es uno de los peores desprecios que se pueden hacer hacia otra persona, escupir y dar un guantazo de revés, es... despreciable.

Y ahora si se quiere hablar de si lo haría otro, aunque lo haga mi propio padre sigue siendo un gesto despreciable que para mi merece un desprecio, lo siento, todo el mundo se puede confundir una vez, correcto pero... y no es un pero... cualquiera, es un PERO... cuando uno se hace famoso y sale a la luz, y tiene unos seguidores, fans o llamalo como te dé la gana, cuando un en este caso es una estrella del deporte pero vale para cualquier famoso pofesional, este tipo de actos se ven mas feos ¿por qué? pues por la sencilla razón de que son ídolos de muchas personas y dan mal ejemplo, porque aunque colocarse sea un acto que cualquiera pueda realizar, los ídolos no deberían, por el mismo hecho de antes, son ídolos de personas y en el fútbol, son ídolos de NIÑOS, que al igual que (y viene al pelo jeje) nosotros cuando hacemos una actuación de magia intentamos quitar cosas que los niños puedan repetir pero al no saber el secreo pueden lastimarse, una estrella debe cuidar eso, su imagen, sus gestos, sus actos, y PIQUÉ, y con esto ya termino, no la cuidó, se salió de tiesto, quedó fuera de contexto y fuera de celebración, y si me van a decir ahora que se merecían celebrar la victoria... sí teneis razón deben celebrar la victoria, pero al ser delante de una gran masa que te trata de estrella, mide tus actos, y si ves que te viene grande celebrar un triunfo como una estralla, retirate de allí y celebralo con los tuyos y listo.

----------


## Coloclom

wau Mayico, podría pasarme la noche aplaudiendo tus palabras

----------


## eidanyoson

Es que este tipo de futbolistas son unos niños consentidos.

Tienen vientipocos años, con más dinero que este foro todo junto, y nadie les para los piés.

La mayoría se les pira la pinza y se vuelven medio tontos. 

Pasa con cualquier famoso con dinero y joven; véase: deportistas, cantantes, actores...

Jamás he pensado que deban ser un ejemplo (salvo honrosas excepciones).

----------


## M.David

¡Que viva Iniesta!

----------


## Miroku

Yo encuentro que es bastante asqueroso y feo lo que hizo... pero sinceramente si no hubiera cámaras, pues pasaría inadvertido...

----------


## mayico

Exacto, ahí va el caso, Miroku, has dicho... si no hubiera cámaras...
Correcto pero... hay cámaras. ¿Por qué hay cámaras? porque es un día especial para españa, porque son jugadores, buenos, famosos, y por eso hay cámaras, ellos sabían a lo que se exponían cuando decidieron dedicarse profesionalmente a esto y a cobrar lo que cobran, por lo tanto hay cámaras y esta persona no debe hacer lo que ha hecho, realmente espero que rectifique pidiendo perdón, y creeme, yo casi no veo futbol, pero el perdón no debe ser al caballero al que le escupió solamente, sino a toda la audiencia ya que ha sido motivo de escándalo para sus seguidores.

Piqué... que has matao un gato... y vas  ha ser un matagatos, eso pasa por lo que pasa, te viene grande ser un campeón.

Ahí voy yo cuando se discute quien es el mejor jugador del mundo, pues... estas cosas también las valoro para ver si es el mejor o no.

P.D: Coloclom... jejeje, no aplaudas tio que solo he dao mi opinión, en ningún momento tiene que ser la única opinión, solo... la mia jejeje. que puede coincidir... o no.

----------


## Iban

> ...con más dinero que este foro todo junto...


Tsk, habla por ti, muchachito.  :Wink1: 

Mira qe el fútbol me importa poco, pero cada vez que la cámara enfoca a Villa, en un partido, está escupiendo como una marrana. Siempre, siempre, siempre. De 100, 100. Y como él, otros tantos.

Y que nadie me diga que es una necesidad fisiológica fruto del esfuerzo físico, porque tururú.

De lo de Piqué, mejor ni hablar.

----------


## eidanyoson

Discúlpenme; quise decir más dinero que este foro todo junto exceptuando a Iban, que todos sabemos que puede permitirse romper todas las mesas (da igual el material) de los sitios que actúa sin problemas, por ejemplo  :302: 

¿Mejor así?

----------


## Iban

Sí, está mejor así, me quedo más tranquilo. Andaba un poco inquieto por si alguien podía decir que no era cierto; imagínate que mi inversor te denuncia por falso testimonio...

Venga, para que se nos quite el susto, vamos a tomarnos una ronda de Ferraris, a ésta invito yo.

Aibalaostiapues.

----------


## luis_bcn

Ahí voy yo cuando se discute quien es el mejor jugador del mundo, pues... estas cosas también las valoro para ver si es el mejor o no.

repito lo que dije,es una broma de mal gusto y no tendria que pasar nunca y ahora a lo que voy..

mayico en otros post has puesto que zidane era para ti uno de los mejores del mundo ( a este tio no le penalizas por estar a punto de dejar sin respiracion a un jugador sin el balon en juego :Confused: 
a todos moros o todos cristianos ( mejor moros que cristiano es muy chulo,jejejjejje)
un abrazo

----------


## Coloclom

Yo creo que Mayico si recriminó en su momento el cabezado a Materazzi por como es Mayico. Pero es algo que sucede en el terreno de juego, con la adrenalina a tope, y por circunstancias que no conocemos. No defiendo a Zinedine, pero creo que exageras con eso de la respiración,...


Para los que vieron aquel Partido entre franceses e italinos, es fácil encontrar varias razones para comprender la reacción de Zizou (equivocada). Lo que ha echo Piqué, en una celebración, ante su país,... no tiene precio.


Para castigar a Zizou había un arbitro. Y quien haya jugado al fútbol y nunca haya perdido el control,... será que no siente el fútbol.

Hay muchos casos peores que el de Zizou para criticar, pero este jugador en ningún momento tuvo intención de lesionar al contrario.
Como ves, Zidane es defendible. Ahora te toca a ti, intentar defender a Piqué, o no

----------


## luis_bcn

¿De verdad crees que exagero? ¿Te han dado un golpe alguna vez en el pecho? Esto te puede dejar sin respiración...




Si la excusa de Zidane es que en un partido se genera adrenalina, la excusa de Piqué es que después de ser campeón del mundo se bebe mucho, que conste que no defiendo ni a uno ni al otro, solo que me había hecho gracia eso de evaluar el mejor del mundo ,xDDD

P.D: no intento molestar a nadie solo que pienso asi,un abrazoooooooo

----------


## Coloclom

retiro lo de que Zidane es defendible, exageré en su defensa y hacía tiempo que no veía el video.

Pero lo de Piqué es desastroso jejeje

----------


## mayico

Pues no te equivocas Coloclom jejeje, correcto y Luis... sí recriminé lo que hizo ya que no me gusta este tipo de juego pero... aunque puedan ser solo suposiciones... ¿quieres que te interprete el video? Lo haré como cuando voy a elegir un espectador para que me ayude, pienso en los porqués de sus gestos.
Pues ahora viendo el video voy a interpretar el porqués de los gestos.
Si ves el partido, verás que este señor que juega contra Zidan, no para de dar/LE mucha caña. ¿Justifica lo que hizo?... nunca, pero... te sigo leyendo el video.
Le agarra, como ves, hay un juego e intercambio de palabras, de hecho el que marca a Zidan, despues de intercambiar palabras abanza con pasos largos y la cabeza alta a modo de intimidar al contrario (Zidan) gesto de superioridad, luego Zidan ya entra en su juego y sale a trote cuando vuelve a recibir unas palabras de su marcador, y... ahí está la cuestión, despues de recibir leña durante todo el partido, ya en la próroga, cansados todos, se sube la tensión, y actuan así casi todos, pues hay que ver que fué lo que dijo para que un jugador, LIMPIO en su carrera, haga eso en el partido donde se despide.
Y... repito ¿justifica que esté mal? no, nunca (en mi opinión, que conste).

Pero... vamos a lo ya dicho, eso es durante el juego,  y lo otro después del juego, bebido y con burla hacia otra persona, por la espalda, a una persona que... (no lo sé pero....) seguramente no le ha hecho nada personal a Piqué como para recibir semejante burla.

Con respecto al cabezazo, nada justificado aunque habría que ver el partido entero para ver el tocamiento de eggs que le hacen a Zidane. De hecho, no tardó en pedirle perdón, y... otra más, con eso de dejar sin respiración... es verdad que podría haber pasado, pero el jugador se tira, ya que por un cabezazo en el pecho, te caerias si te mareas ya que lo más que podría pasar es que retrocedas dando un paso para atrás, cosa que el jugador no dá y... es por todos conocido que los jugadores se tiran al cesped sin motivo alguno.

Lo que se buscaba era sacar a Zidane del terreno de juego y la estrategia fue buena, y lo consiguieron, nada más.

Aún así repito, no es justificado pero... repito aún siendo feo, no es igual de despreciable que un escupitajo por la espalda.

----------


## t.barrie

No son comparables, las dos acciones son reprochables, pero están en contextos distintos. A mi lo de Piqué, me ha parecido triste. 

Yo me quedo en lo que comenta Eidan de que son unos niños consentidos. Y la mayoría no parecen muy "espavilados"...Eso si, tocan bien el balón.

Lo de que Zidane sea un jugador limpio, es cuestionable, menudo genio tenía el tío, y en ocasiones se le iba la pinza :001 302: .

----------


## luis_bcn

como tu mismo has dicho mayico...

zidane mata a un perro .....y seras un mataperros , el video te lo puedo interpretar de otra manera yo , depende de como se mire parece hasta bueno zidane,otra cosa,nunca le llego a pedir perdon ( otro mal gesto por mi parte ,una cosa es en caliente y otra ya fuera del terreno con la cabeza fria) copio y pego..
Zidane: “Antes de pedirle perdón a Materazzi prefiero morir”

buenissima persona zinedine.
p.d: no defiendo a pique que conste,pero no podeis defender a este señor ,es indefendible

----------


## mayico

http://www.dealante.com/nodo.php?nodoid=13203

Correcto me confundí, no pidió perdón al jugador, aún así lo siento no lo puedo comparar, para mi escupir significa... mucho creeme jeje.

ahí te dejo algo para que valores las palabras de Zidane.

http://www.dealante.com/nodo.php?nodoid=13203

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Habrá que ver lo que le dijo Materazzi a Zidane. (no defiendo el cabezazo, pero yo soy el primero que en competición me he calentado y he visto cosas "desagradables" en la pista) Lo digo por lo de querer disculparse o no.

Habrá que ver también que le dijo este señor a Piqué? Pues bueno, cada cual vealo como quiera! 

Totalmente de acuerdo con Eida. Por cierto tocayo, que se te ve el plumero mucho!! :P

----------


## tofu

Bueno, yá se ha hablado mucho del tema y aunque yo tampoco justifico a ninguno de los dos porque no son actitudes propias de deportistas de élite, he de reconocer que Materazzi es un "leñero" en toda regla y que después de repartirle estopa a Zidane durante todo el partido y el no entrase al trapo, le dió recuerdos para su hermana de una manera demasiado "cariñosa", lo que hizo a Zidane girarse y embestirle como un macho cabrio.

Lo de Piqué, es una ida de olla etílica, pero no es excusa, a mí nunca se me ocurriría escupirle a nadie aunque me hubiese bebido hasta el agua de los floreros, me parece una falta de respeto tremenda, cierto que Cortes no es un tipo simpático y que puede que hubiese mal royo entre ellos, pero no lo veo nada bien.

Que conste que no soy ni del Real Madrid, ni del Barça, que nadie se moleste. :Wink1:

----------


## luis_bcn

dejamos el tema aqui que si no va para largo,bufffffffff,jejejjejje.
tocayo no es que se me vea el plumero ( que si ,que soy del barça hasta la medula ) pero esto viene por un comentario de como valorar al mejor del mundo y solo puse que al que el eligio tambien ha hecho de las suyas y no es un santo, lo de pique para nada es excusable,aunque hubiera mal rollo entre ellos no hay porque escupirle, pero ellos sabran lo que hacen , como iniesta en fairplay ninguno ( diria mas ,pero solo me viene del barça ) jejejjejje.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Iniesta fairplay?  :001 302: 

Casillas. Es difícil sacarle de sus ídem (tenía que hacer el chiste, tenía que hacerlo...  :O16: )

----------

